# Impeach Trump



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

This has gone on long enough.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/28/opinion/impeachment-donald-trump.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

What happened to the "Party of Civil Liberties."
190 republicans and only 12 Democrats from Congress have read the memo, the Dems don't give a shit about civil liberties, only votes and political power.
The Obama administration used lies and accusations to get the fisa warrant.
I wonder how Obama looks in an orange jump suit?
Probably looks good in it.


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What happened to the "Party of Civil Liberties."
> 190 republicans and only 12 Democrats from Congress have read the memo, the Dems don't give a shit about civil liberties, only votes and political power.
> The Obama administration used lies and accusations to get the fisa warrant.
> I wonder how Obama looks in an orange jump suit?
> Probably looks good in it.


Coocoo.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This has gone on long enough.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/28/opinion/impeachment-donald-trump.html


1.  No evidence of votes changed

2.  No evidence that the Russians influenced the election more than Hillaryʻs know reputation for being extremely careless and beholden to big banks (feel the Bern)


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 1.  No evidence of votes changed
> 
> 2.  No evidence that the Russians influenced the election more than Hillaryʻs know reputation for being extremely careless and beholden to big banks (feel the Bern)


What does that  have to do with impeachment?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> What does that  have to do with impeachment?


It's what he does.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's what he does.


And he does it well, doesn't he?
Do you know what it takes to impeach a president?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And he does it well, doesn't he?
> Do you know what it takes to impeach a president?


The undermining of democracy and thus are way of life is what is being attempted to save Trump. What is he hiding from? Why the scorched earth policy, the do or die approach? Must be something serious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> What does that  have to do with impeachment?


If there was evidence of either you and I wouldn't be having this conversation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The undermining of democracy and thus are way of life is what is being attempted to save Trump. What is he hiding from? Why the scorched earth policy, the do or die approach? Must be something serious.


How else do you undermine democracy than by employing 3 rounds of QE.   How else do you undermine democracy than by obstructing justice as the FBI and DOJ allowed Hillary to walk away from the crime of sending Top Secret (8) and Secret (30) information over an unsecured server.  Easy, the custodians of that information were extremely careless with.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And he does it well, doesn't he?
> Do you know what it takes to impeach a president?


He does.  That's why he keeps trying to come up with something.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The undermining of democracy and thus are way of life is what is being attempted to save Trump. What is he hiding from? Why the scorched earth policy, the do or die approach? Must be something serious.


The undermining of democracy is exactly what we are talking about here.
Don't you want to know if the Obama administration weaponised the DOJ and FBI? Don't you want to know if the FBI let Hillary off of the hook?
I want to know if Trump colluded or obstructed.


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And he does it well, doesn't he?
> Do you know what it takes to impeach a president?


A majority of the House and 2/3 of the Senate, for any reason they like.


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If there was evidence of either you and I wouldn't be having this conversation.


Those aren't the only issues under discussion.  You have left out all the obvious ones.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> A majority of the House and 2/3 of the Senate, for any reason they like.


Shouldn't the reasons include "high crimes and misdemeanors" ?


----------



## Wez (Jan 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> the Obama administration weaponised the DOJ and FBI?


You forgot to say "allegedly"


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How else do you undermine democracy than by employing 3 rounds of QE.   How else do you undermine democracy than by obstructing justice as the FBI and DOJ allowed Hillary to walk away from the crime of sending Top Secret (8) and Secret (30) information over an unsecured server.  Easy, the custodians of that information were extremely careless with.


I'm not surprised you would drop QE into the discussion.

As for H, I don't think the Constitution allows the losing candidate to be impeached (impeached from what, anyway?).


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Shouldn't the reasons include "high crimes and misdemeanors" ?


Exactly, which are completely at the discretion of the Congress to define.

Here's a historical quiz for you - what high crime or misdemeanor was Andrew Johnson alleged to have committed?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2018)

Wez said:


> You forgot to say "allegedly"


Thank you, I don't need any more lawsuits.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> A majority of the House and 2/3 of the Senate, for any reason they like.


Do you think that is likely?


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think that is likely?


What does "likely" have to do with it?  But since you want to play that game, in January 2019 it will be a lot more "likely".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 30, 2018)

"High crimes and misdemeanors" goes back to English common law and included many transgressions, some were crimes, some were not.
  The common thread in all these transgressions was that the official had somehow abused the power of his office and was unfit to serve.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Exactly, which are completely at the discretion of the Congress to define.
> 
> Here's a historical quiz for you - what high crime or misdemeanor was Andrew Johnson alleged to have committed?


I believe he fired the Secretary of War....going against the demands of Congress...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> What does "likely" have to do with it?  But since you want to play that game, in January 2019 it will be a lot more "likely".


You hope...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> What does "likely" have to do with it?  But since you want to play that game, in January 2019 it will be a lot more "likely".


Do you think it will happen?


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think it will happen?


I think he will resign, or he will get Dr Doublepark to certify that he has had a stroke, thus triggering a 25th Amendment process.  

I don't look forward to Pence as President,  but I see it as inevitable.


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I believe he fired the Secretary of War....going against the demands of Congress...


Congress passed a law over his veto (Tenure of Office Act, which required Senate approval to remove Cabinet members and other high government officials) that they knew he would violate.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Congress passed a law over his veto (Tenure of Office Act, which required Senate approval to remove Cabinet members and other high government officials) that they knew he would violate.


Johnson knew/felt it was unconstitutional & he was right.
The SCOTUS found in a ruling on a similar case "that the Tenure of Office Act of 1867, insofar as it attempted to prevent the President from removing executive officers who had been appointed by him by and with the advice and consent of the Senate, was invalid".


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Johnson knew/felt it was unconstitutional & he was right.
> The SCOTUS found in a ruling on a similar case "that the Tenure of Office Act of 1867, insofar as it attempted to prevent the President from removing executive officers who had been appointed by him by and with the advice and consent of the Senate, was invalid".


Whether he was right or not, Johnson narrowly escaped impeachment.


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Johnson knew/felt it was unconstitutional & he was right.
> The SCOTUS found in a ruling on a similar case "that the Tenure of Office Act of 1867, insofar as it attempted to prevent the President from removing executive officers who had been appointed by him by and with the advice and consent of the Senate, was invalid".


The SCOTUS opinion you quoted was given in a decision about a different law, and not until 1926, 40 years after Congress had already repealed the Tenure of Office Act.

Here is your missing reference, so everyone can see how you play fast and loose with quotes --

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenure_of_Office_Act_(1867)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> I think he will resign, or he will get Dr Doublepark to certify that he has had a stroke, thus triggering a 25th Amendment process.
> 
> I don't look forward to Pence as President,  but I see it as inevitable.


Why would he resign, looks like he is having fun, in his element and successful at it to boot.


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why would he resign, looks like he is having fun, in his element and successful at it to boot.


To avoid being the first President removed from office by impeachment.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> The SCOTUS opinion you quoted was given in a decision about a different law, and not until 1926, 40 years after Congress had already repealed the Tenure of Office Act.
> 
> Here is your missing reference, so everyone can see how you play fast and loose with quotes --
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenure_of_Office_Act_(1867)


Typical of you Magoo...
That's why it says "SCOTUS found in a ruling on a similar case"...then  *"that the Tenure of Office Act of 1867, insofar as it attempted to prevent the President from removing executive officers who had been appointed by him by and with the advice and consent of the Senate, was invalid". *
Of course anyone who feels compelled to, can copy and paste the quoted sentence, place it in google and find the source...Now that is fast, loose & sneaky...
Thanks espola, obviously you know how to cite a source...
Speaking of "fast and loose"....where's the source regarding Lee and the orders to shoot Union Officers on sight?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> To avoid being the first President removed from office by impeachment.


You and Maxine make quite the pair....


----------



## nononono (Jan 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This has gone on long enough.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/28/opinion/impeachment-donald-trump.html



*You're on the Wrong side of the fence.......You had better wake up....and quick !*


----------



## nononono (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> A majority of the House and 2/3 of the Senate, for any reason they like.



*Never Happen.....Now go wash your " Balls ". Thief.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> To avoid being the first President removed from office by impeachment.


Impeachment for what?


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Impeachment for what?


Let's start with obstruction of justice.  We will see soon if he fulfills his promise to give a deposition for Mueller under oath without committing perjury.


----------



## nononono (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Let's start with obstruction of justice.  We will see soon if he fulfills his promise to give a deposition for Mueller under oath without committing perjury.


*What did he obstruct ???????*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> I think he will resign, or he will get Dr Doublepark to certify that he has had a stroke, thus triggering a 25th Amendment process.
> 
> I don't look forward to Pence as President,  but I see it as inevitable.


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Let's start with obstruction of justice.  We will see soon if he fulfills his promise to give a deposition for Mueller under oath without committing perjury.


We actually should start with the obstruction of justice by Comey regarding Hillary and the Top Secret emails.  You people like skipping past that detail.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Let's start with obstruction of justice.  We will see soon if he fulfills his promise to give a deposition for Mueller under oath without committing perjury.


Firing Comey was not obstruction.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> To avoid being the first President removed from office by impeachment.


You mean because Trump is going after the people who obstructed justice in the first place.


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Firing Comey was not obstruction.


Ignoramus.  He has admitted he did it because Comey would not give up the Russia investigation.


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We actually should start with the obstruction of justice by Comey regarding Hillary and the Top Secret emails.  You people like skipping past that detail.


Nice attempt at diversion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Firing Comey was not obstruction.


Comey was fired because he obstructed justice by letting Hilz and the custodians of Top Secret info off the hook.  The Coocoos on the left are ignoring that fact for obvious reasons.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Nice attempt at diversion.


Your white flag.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Ignoramus.  He has admitted he did it because Comey would not give up the Russia investigation.


Sucker


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Ignoramus.  He has admitted he did it because Comey would not give up the Russia investigation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Ignoramus.  He has admitted he did it because Comey would not give up the Russia investigation.


Liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Comey was fired because he obstructed justice by letting Hilz and the custodians of Top Secret info off the hook.  The Coocoos on the left are ignoring that fact for obvious reasons.


With Comey screwing the pooch on the Hillary deal and pissing everyone off, BTW, he should have been fired.
Maybe he will get to go to prison now.


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> With Comey screwing the pooch on the Hillary deal and pissing everyone off, BTW, he should have been fired.
> Maybe he will get to go to prison now.


Is that what Devin told you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Is that what Devin told you?


No


Report: Two Senior FBI Officials Review Controversial GOP Memo, Find Zero 'Factual Inaccuracies'
Guy Benson


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No
> 
> 
> Report: Two Senior FBI Officials Review Controversial GOP Memo, Find Zero 'Factual Inaccuracies'
> Guy Benson


Sucker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Is that what Devin told you?


Not that we needed Devin to tell us more than Comey told the World. I can post the video if you need me to.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not that we needed Devin to tell us more than Comey told the World. I can post the video if you need me to.


What video?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We actually should start with the obstruction of justice by Comey regarding Hillary and the Top Secret emails.  You people like skipping past that detail.


Is it President Comey, or President Clinton, I forgot which? You must know, Iz. You talk about them all the time when we discuss the investigations.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What video?


Is that before or after you post the “25-page assessment” you referred to earlier, Iz?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


The Memo! The Memo! Nutters earn their name on a daily basis, while the FBI and the DOJ go about their business seeking out criminals...


----------



## xav10 (Jan 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> With Comey screwing the pooch on the Hillary deal and pissing everyone off, BTW, he should have been fired.
> Maybe he will get to go to prison now.


Was it President Comey and VP Hillary, or vice versa? I keep forgetting the real targets of the investigation. You and Iz have been so helpful keeping us on track.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Was it President Comey and VP Hillary, or vice versa? I keep forgetting the real targets of the investigation. You and Iz have been so helpful keeping us on track.


That's what happens when you get your news from Faux and friends (Hannity, Pirro, Levine, Limbaugh, Alex Jones, nono)  like these bozos.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Is that before or after you post the “25-page assessment” you referred to earlier, Iz?


Funny thing Iz, the people who won't read it need it most.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Is it President Comey, or President Clinton, I forgot which? You must know, Iz. You talk about them all the time when we discuss the investigations.


Yes we do.  You people forget what this is all about, all the time.  I am happy to remind you that this has to be  about changed votes.     Since there is still not one shred of evidence to prove that, you people have to manufacture an influence campaign that has to prove that the Russians influenced american voters against Hillary more than Comey or Bernie did.    Enter the dossier and collusion thing to say more of what now?  Let us know when Donny B starts sending Top Secret e-mails over an unsecured server  that no one at the FBI or DOJ knew about until after the fact.  Now tell me, how well run are those agencies given that fact?


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes we do.  You people forget what this is all about, all the time.  I am happy to remind you that this has to be  about changed votes.     Since there is still not one shred of evidence to prove that, you people have to manufacture an influence campaign that has to prove that the Russians influenced american voters against Hillary more than Comey or Bernie did.    Enter the dossier and collusion thing to say more of what now?  Let us know when Donny B starts sending Top Secret e-mails over an unsecured server  that no one at the FBI or DOJ knew about until after the fact.  Now tell me, how well run are those agencies given that fact?


Coocoo.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes we do.  You people forget what this is all about, all the time.  I am happy to remind you that this has to be  about changed votes.     Since there is still not one shred of evidence to prove that, you people have to manufacture an influence campaign that has to prove that the Russians influenced american voters against Hillary more than Comey or Bernie did.    Enter the dossier and collusion thing to say more of what now?  Let us know when Donny B starts sending Top Secret e-mails over an unsecured server  that no one at the FBI or DOJ knew about until after the fact.  Now tell me, how well run are those agencies given that fact?


Yeah, that’s it! Trump appointed that commission after he said a bunch of votes were fraudulent, didn’t he? Don’t you remember, Iz? Cat got your tongue? What happened to that commission, Iz? The one Trump created to go after the voter fraud? You’re very confused. You seem not to be able to understand what Mueller is investigating. It’s tough when things roll around and around in your head without looking up.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny thing Iz, the people who won't read it need it most.


We all need it. The great 25-page assessment. It’s a huge thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes we do.  You people forget what this is all about, all the time.  I am happy to remind you that this has to be  about changed votes.     Since there is still not one shred of evidence to prove that, you people have to manufacture an influence campaign that has to prove that the Russians influenced american voters against Hillary more than Comey or Bernie did.    Enter the dossier and collusion thing to say more of what now?  Let us know when Donny B starts sending Top Secret e-mails over an unsecured server  that no one at the FBI or DOJ knew about until after the fact.  Now tell me, how well run are those agencies given that fact?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's what happens when you get your news from Faux and friends (Hannity, Pirro, Levine, Limbaugh, Alex Jones, nono)  like these bozos.


I posted the intel report for you bozos last year.  It was only 25 pages and you either didnʻt read it or worse you did read it.  Hence the desperation.  You people arenʻt near as smart as you think you are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Honto?!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> We all need it. The great 25-page assessment. It’s a huge thing.


Itʻs actually a small thing that makes a big difference.  I think thatʻs what bugs you people.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Itʻs actually a small thing that makes a big difference.  I think thatʻs what bugs you people.


I'd visit your planet, but I'm super busy here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I'd visit your planet, but I'm super busy here.


Shoveling shit keeps you people busy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I'd visit your planet, but I'm super busy here.


Busy rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic..


----------



## xav10 (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I'd visit your planet, but I'm super busy here.





Sheriff Joe said:


> Busy rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic..


Sounds like you've been watching the stock market.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 31, 2018)

*Dow jumps 200 points, rebounding from worst slump of Trump era*
by Matt Egan @MattEganCNNJanuary 31, 2018: 9:59 AM ET







http://money.cnn.com/2018/01/31/investing/stock-market-today-dow-jones-trump/index.html


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Dow jumps 200 points, rebounding from worst slump of Trump era*
> by Matt Egan @MattEganCNNJanuary 31, 2018: 9:59 AM ET
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine  how good things will be after t's new financial policies fully take effect next year.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Imagine  how good things will be after t's new financial policies fully take effect next year.


We just have to get through his impeachment, then we are home free with the slobbering, bumbling fool named kennedy in charge.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Dow jumps 200 points, rebounding from worst slump of Trump era*
> by Matt Egan @MattEganCNNJanuary 31, 2018: 9:59 AM ET
> 
> 
> ...


I am very happy the Obama momentum continued for Trump's first year. Very good for my portfolio. Future doesn't look great with this unstable ninny in charge, although his policies should continue to benefit the top 3% or so...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I am very happy the Obama momentum continued for Trump's first year. Very good for my portfolio. Future doesn't look great with this unstable ninny in charge, although his policies should continue to benefit the top 3% or so...


Financial genius.


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Financial genius.
> View attachment 1981


How many of his businesses have gone bankrupt?  How many times has he stiffed suppliers and contractors?  How many times have banks refused to lend him money?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 31, 2018)

espola said:


> How many of his businesses have gone bankrupt?  How many times has he stiffed suppliers and contractors?  How many times have banks refused to lend him money?


Actually he has created, with his tax plan, a scenario with massive additional deficits, something to which he's accustomed. And this time he doesn't even have to go to bankruptcy court!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I am very happy the Obama momentum continued for Trump's first year. Very good for my portfolio. Future doesn't look great with this unstable ninny in charge, although his policies should continue to benefit the top 3% or so...


Obama gave us the new norm of 1.5% annual growth...... the best ever!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Actually he has created, with his tax plan, a scenario with massive additional deficits, something to which he's accustomed. And this time he doesn't even have to go to bankruptcy court!


Larger than the doubling that Obama created?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Actually he has created, with his tax plan, a scenario with massive additional deficits, something to which he's accustomed. And this time he doesn't even have to go to bankruptcy court!


More predictions.., yawn.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Larger than the doubling that Obama created?


Trump has cut more regulation in one year than Reagan did in eight.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 31, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Trump has cut more regulation in one year than Reagan did in eight.


That's gonna piss the lefties off....


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Trump has cut more regulation in one year than Reagan did in eight.


Source?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Source?


My bad.
"Trump has cut more regulation in one year than Reagan did in eight"
-Newt Gingrich-


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My bad.
> "Trump has cut more regulation in one year than Reagan did in eight"
> -Newt Gingrich-


You are a more dependable source than Newt.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 31, 2018)

espola said:


> You are a more dependable source than Newt.


There it is.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Larger than the doubling that Obama created?


You forget. Obama had to spend us out of a deep recession. The option was not to double the deficits and let the banks crash; I think that would have been a depression. Nice work, W!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You forget. Obama had to spend us out of a deep recession. The option was not to double the deficits and let the banks crash; I think that would have been a depression. Nice work, W!


Obama spent his way out.
Reagan, Kennedy, and Trump Tax cut their way out.
The results speak for themselves.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's gonna piss the lefties off....


They're already there.


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Obama spent his way out.
> Reagan, Kennedy, and Trump Tax cut their way out.
> The results speak for themselves.


I'm guessing you weren't earning much in the early 80's.  The Reagan tax cuts chopped the heck out of the top rates, but not so much the lower and middle ones.  Since they also eliminated a lot of deductions, I ended up paying about the same.  Meanwhile, tax revenues went way down ("Deficits don't matter") and the debt increased for several years after  he left office.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2018)

https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/03/how-trump-is-changing-science-environment/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You forget. Obama had to spend us out of a deep recession.


You mean he spent us in to a recession while bailing out the Global 1%.  You okay with that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The option was not to double the deficits and let the banks crash.


Right.  Just double the debt and let only certain banks crash.  Like Lehman.  What's wrong with letting banks crash?  I'd love to be at that fire sale.  Change the faces of the 1% even.  You people like preserving incompetent institutions like the banks and intelligence agencies.  Clean house and stop increasing the supply of cash faster than the supply of goods and services in the economy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Actually he has created, with his tax plan, a scenario with massive additional deficits, something to which he's accustomed. And this time he doesn't even have to go to bankruptcy court!


Let us know when QE4 starts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Source?


And when it comes to regulations in general, the score speaks for itself. During the same point of time of their respective presidencies, Obama’s regulatory tally was at 1,737 while Trump’s is 1,241. And while Reagan’s own regulatory cuts were admirable, they still don’t compare with Trump’s if you judge them by the same timeframe. 

Earlier this October, Trump announced his plans to further cut taxes along with red tape that negatively impacts both businesses and consumers. According to CEI, the current level of federal regulatory burdens have amounted to nearly $2 trillion. And while business owners may pay the initial costs, it will inevitably trickle down to the consumer. When overhead costs are raised on entrepreneurs, that cost must must be made up for somewhere. And as CEI also estimates, these hidden costs can account for about $15,000 per household in any given year.

https://fee.org/articles/trump-is-quietly-deregulating-all-the-things/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Obama gave us the new norm of 1.5% annual growth...... the best ever!


The power of Quantitative Easing. Lol


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 31, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm guessing you weren't earning much in the early 80's.  The Reagan tax cuts chopped the heck out of the top rates, but not so much the lower and middle ones.  Since they also eliminated a lot of deductions, I ended up paying about the same.  Meanwhile, tax revenues went way down ("Deficits don't matter") and the debt increased for several years after  he left office.


Early 80s?
81-82-83?
Reagan righted the ship, and the economy went full steam ahead shortly thereafter. I was there.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 31, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm guessing you weren't earning much in the early 80's.  The Reagan tax cuts chopped the heck out of the top rates, but not so much the lower and middle ones.  Since they also eliminated a lot of deductions, I ended up paying about the same.  Meanwhile, tax revenues went way down ("Deficits don't matter") and the debt increased for several years after  he left office.


Your chart is a "deficit" chart, correct?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 31, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm guessing you weren't earning much in the early 80's.  The Reagan tax cuts chopped the heck out of the top rates, but not so much the lower and middle ones.  Since they also eliminated a lot of deductions, I ended up paying about the same.  Meanwhile, *tax revenues went way down *


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwjN96ve74PZAhVQ32MKHUEjDTcQFggyMAE&url=https://taxfoundation.org/federal-tax-revenue-source-1934-2018/&usg=AOvVaw2s3Gu_26tTuEe-JumDMZEG


----------



## xav10 (Jan 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean he spent us in to a recession while bailing out the Global 1%.  You okay with that?


I know you’re not too good with this stuff and Trump is your dictator, but the recession started in ‘07. Obama was elected a full year later. Therefore, and I’m sure this connection is difficult for you, Obama did not have the power to spend us into a recession. It started in ‘07 and he didn’t become president until ‘09.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And when it comes to regulations in general, the score speaks for itself. During the same point of time of their respective presidencies, Obama’s regulatory tally was at 1,737 while Trump’s is 1,241. And while Reagan’s own regulatory cuts were admirable, they still don’t compare with Trump’s if you judge them by the same timeframe.
> 
> Earlier this October, Trump announced his plans to further cut taxes along with red tape that negatively impacts both businesses and consumers. According to CEI, the current level of federal regulatory burdens have amounted to nearly $2 trillion. And while business owners may pay the initial costs, it will inevitably trickle down to the consumer. When overhead costs are raised on entrepreneurs, that cost must must be made up for somewhere. And as CEI also estimates, these hidden costs can account for about $15,000 per household in any given year.
> 
> https://fee.org/articles/trump-is-quietly-deregulating-all-the-things/


what the hell would you know about entrepreneurs? You sit at a desk and collect checks from the federal government while cutting and paste from wrong economic texts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> what the hell would you know about entrepreneurs? You sit at a desk and collect checks from the federal government while cutting and paste from wrong economic texts.


The government pays me to to come up with processes that expand the role of applications beyond their original intent to eliminate redundancy without additional cost.  Whatʻs a wrong “economic text”?  For the second time.  I should assume that you have no idea what youʻre talking about.  But I am too entertained.  Please go on.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I know you’re not too good with this stuff and Trump is your dictator, but the recession started in ‘07. Obama was elected a full year later. Therefore, and I’m sure this connection is difficult for you, Obama did not have the power to spend us into a recession. It started in ‘07 and he didn’t become president until ‘09.


Show me that the recession started in 2007.  And show me what happened to the economy despite three rounds of QE in the Obama years.  Iʻm not good at it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I am very happy the Obama momentum continued for Trump's first year. Very good for my portfolio. Future doesn't look great with this unstable ninny in charge, although his policies should continue to benefit the top 3% or so...


The Obama momentum.  Compliments of taxpayers not even born yet.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2018)

espola said:


> How many of his businesses have gone bankrupt?  How many times has he stiffed suppliers and contractors?  How many times have banks refused to lend him money?


How many of his businesses have succeded?  How many times has he paid his suppliers and contractors?  How many banks have lended to him?


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The government pays me to to come up with processes that expand the role of applications beyond their original intent to eliminate redundancy without additional cost.


Hilarious.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The government pays me to to come up with processes that expand the role of applications beyond their original intent to eliminate redundancy without additional cost.  Whatʻs a wrong “economic text”?  For the second time.  I should assume that you have no idea what youʻre talking about.  But I am too entertained.  Please go on.


Does your master Donald know that you have a job whose description is gobbledygook bureaucratese?


----------



## xav10 (Feb 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Show me that the recession started in 2007.  And show me what happened to the economy despite three rounds of QE in the Obama years.  Iʻm not good at it.


It's history. You have to read about it. I'm sure you don't.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You forget. Obama had to spend us out of a deep recession. The option was not to double the deficits and let the banks crash; I think that would have been a depression. Nice work, W!


No 10 it's you who forgot or ignores the facts...
Take a gander at the video below...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## xav10 (Feb 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Those are good. Barney Frank in the role of "I am being handsomely supported by the development lobby, so let's not even think about restricting them." Weird. Then you have the others, which basically have Republicans arguing for more regulation! Of course, these pieces go after the Fed-supported mortgage cos., while the private ones (Washington Mutual ring a bell?) aren't mentioned.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Does your master Donald know that you have a job whose description is gobbledygook bureaucratese?


You didn't like the description?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It's history. You have to read about it. I'm sure you don't.


Why would you be sure I don't when you've not provided a single source for your "economic history"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


The one with Bernanke denial timeline is even better.  When the chairman of the Fed is blind, you know the rest of the sheep will follow.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Those are good. Barney Frank in the role of "I am being handsomely supported by the development lobby, so let's not even think about restricting them." Weird. Then you have the others, which basically have Republicans arguing for more regulation! Of course, these pieces go after the Fed-supported mortgage cos., while the private ones (Washington Mutual ring a bell?) aren't mentioned.


Classic cluelessness.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Those are good. Barney Frank in the role of "I am being handsomely supported by the development lobby, so let's not even think about restricting them." Weird. Then you have the others, which basically have Republicans arguing for more regulation! Of course, these pieces go after the Fed-supported mortgage cos., while the private ones (Washington Mutual ring a bell?) aren't mentioned.



Fannie & Freddie bought those mortgages and insured them. They are/were the link between banks and lenders.
They supplied money back to those entities. That allowed the lenders to continue with the no money down, no interest payment loans....that Fannie and Freddie guaranteed.
Then the bubble popped.....
Between 2008 & 2015, "the greatest transfer of wealth in the history of the world occurred. Some $4.5 trillion was given to Wall Street banks through its Quantitative Easing program, with the American people picking up the IOU."
https://nypost.com/2016/01/17/occupy-obama-he-orchestrated-a-massive-transfer-of-wealth-to-the-1-percent/


----------



## xav10 (Feb 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fannie & Freddie bought those mortgages and insured them. They are/were the link between banks and lenders.
> They supplied money back to those entities. That allowed the lenders to continue with the no money down, no interest payment loans....that Fannie and Freddie





Bruddah IZ said:


> You didn't like the description?


Nope. It doesn’t sound like a job.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would you be sure I don't when you've not provided a single source for your "economic history"?


Not debating the start of the Civil War or the Great Depression or the Recession of last decade. You don’t have reading or comprehension skills. You have masturbatory debates.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Not debating the start of the Civil War or the Great Depression or the Recession of last decade. You don’t have reading or comprehension skills. You have masturbatory debates.


Educate us about the cause of the depression.  Take your time.  Or peruse the Econ thread if you like history.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. It doesn’t sound like a job.


Does it sound like a fake business?


----------



## xav10 (Feb 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Does it sound like a fake business?


Nope. Fake job.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Educate us about the cause of the depression.  Take your time.  Or peruse the Econ thread if you like history.


Read one of your bizarro texts. Maybe one of them can tell you when it started. I’m not smart enough.


----------



## espola (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Does your master Donald know that you have a job whose description is gobbledygook bureaucratese?


"I'm going to drain the swamp!"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 1, 2018)

espola said:


> "I'm going to drain the swamp!"


Campaign promises are tough to keep....
"Let me say it as simply as I can... transparency and the rule of law will be the touchstones of this Presidency."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2018)

espola said:


> "I'm going to drain the swamp!"


The DOJ and the FBI are about as swampy as you can get.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The DOJ and the FBI are about as swampy as you can get.


I'm looking forward to his confrontation with the military.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I'm looking forward to his confrontation with the military.


Did the military obstruct justice as well?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. Fake job.


Oh?  I thought you had a business.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Read one of your bizarro texts. Maybe one of them can tell you when it started. I’m not smart enough.


What happen to your  “itʻs history”?  Should be easy to find.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did the military obstruct justice as well?


It obstructs justice in other countries but when you mess with them here, watch out Mr. Trump!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I'm looking forward to his confrontation with the military.


let is know how it goes.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What happen to your  “itʻs history”?  Should be easy to find.


Back to your redundant job (is it really a job???) eliminating redundancies. I a sure the folks you work among, if any, know when the recession started. Ask them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It obstructs justice in other countries but when you mess with them here, watch out Mr. Trump!


Trump is messing with our military?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump is messing with our military?


No.
I think zavi has gone full metal booter.
When he buys you dinner make sure his medications are up to date, and buy him a couple shots of Wild Turkey on me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No.
> I think zavi has gone full metal booter.
> When he buys you dinner make sure his medications are up to date, and buy him a couple shots of Wild Turkey on me.


He has been what I would say is a death spiral lately.
SAD.


----------



## espola (Feb 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Campaign promises are tough to keep....
> "Let me say it as simply as I can... transparency and the rule of law will be the touchstones of this Presidency."


Were you trying to be ironic?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Were you trying to be ironic?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He has been what I would say is a death spiral lately.
> SAD.


Totally sad.
Believe me, its probably the saddest maybe ever.
Very sad.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He has been what I would say is a death spiral lately.
> SAD.


You mean life spiral. Watching the inevitable collision between Trump and the protectors of the American way of life is getting exciting!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You mean life spiral. Watching the inevitable collision between Trump and the protectors of the American way of life is getting exciting!


I will be up early tomorrow, hopefully there will be something to read.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You mean life spiral. Watching the inevitable collision between Trump and the protectors of the American way of life is getting exciting!


Howard Dean exciting?


----------



## xav10 (Feb 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Howard Dean exciting?


Nope. John Deane. And Joe McCarthy. All this stuff has happened before. The bad guys lose. Sorry chumps.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Back to your redundant job (is it really a job???) eliminating redundancies. I a sure the folks you work among, if any, know when the recession started. Ask them.


What is it youʻre trying to say here?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What is it youʻre trying to say here?


Either x fell off the wagon or he is in full breakdown mode.
SAD.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Either x fell off the wagon or he is in full breakdown mode.
> SAD.


Pretty thin indeed.


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. John Deane. And Joe McCarthy. All this stuff has happened before. The bad guys lose. Sorry chumps.


Hey buddy.  Don't be horning in on my Joe McCarthy reference.  These posts are time stamped.  I'll accept your position of not having read my McCarthy reference in "discussing" matters with the fellow with only four American flags on his front lawn to my five.  But my McCarthism reference predates yours by at least 30 minutes. 

The four flag guy is still trying to figure out who McCarthy was, realizing he's not Paul McCartney, and he was a Republican embarrassment from the stone ages.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Hey buddy.  Don't be horning in on my Joe McCarthy reference.  These posts are time stamped.  I'll accept your position of not having read my McCarthy reference in "discussing" matters with the fellow with only four American flags on his front lawn to my five.  But my McCarthism reference predates yours by at least 30 minutes.
> 
> The four flag guy is still trying to figure out who McCarthy was, realizing he's not Paul McCartney, and he was a Republican embarrassment from the stone ages.


None of them have read any history BBP (Before Black President). It’s wild. Well we get to watch them get a civics lesson over the next few months.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. John Deane. And Joe McCarthy. All this stuff has happened before. The bad guys lose. Sorry chumps.


And who is Rick Gates? Manafort’s partner? Talking to Mueller?


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> None of them have read any history BBP (Before Black President). It’s wild. Well we get to watch them get a civics lesson over the next few months.


Well one of them has the Dean scream to play with.  If he were the actual nominee whatever year it happened, I suppose it would have some bite to its bark.  Personally, I'd go with Dukakis in the tank.  He was an actual losing candidate.

I heard last night that Richardson, Ruckelshaus and Bork _*together*_ worked out the plan on resigning, resigning, then Bork firing Cox.  Bork took the historic heat for doing it, but it had something to do with seeing that no DOJ official did the firing, and it had to go to an ancillary department (Solicitor General) for the statement to be made that no prosecutorial official fired Cox, since Cox did nothing wrong except develop evidence Nixon obstructed justice, which was referred to the House Judiciary Committee, that voted articles of impeachment.  Exactly how it'll happen this year or early next year.  With the new Congress.  

And I've hated Bork all these years for nothing more than his pathetic beardly growth and the carnage he'd have inflicted on the SCOTUS.


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> And who is Rick Gates? Manafort’s partner? Talking to Mueller?


Gates is flapping his gums?  News to me.  He's indicted with Manafort, money laundering?   Perfect to be the *RAT!*!!  Couldn't care less if he served an hour in custody.  

Guys I want with perp walks, hand cuffs, mug shots (Trump's without opportunity as the quaff), orange jumpsuits, shackled legs, personally present not guilty pleas in open court, incarceration, state crimes to head off pardons:  Trump, Trump Jr, Manafort, Miller, Kushner.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You mean life spiral. Watching the inevitable collision between Trump and the protectors of the American way of life is getting exciting!


Collision?  Where have you been?  That was the campaign trail Alice.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. John Deane. And Joe McCarthy. All this stuff has happened before. The bad guys lose. Sorry chumps.


The bad guys did lose skippy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. John Deane. And Joe McCarthy. All this stuff has happened before. The bad guys lose. Sorry chumps.


Time will tell....who the bad guys are...counselor.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> BBP (Before Black President).


That sure rattled their cages, woke them up, the hate percolated and has now boiled over. They constantly seethe and lash out. Now as their anger can't be sated they seem to think destroying democracy and America in the process might do the trick. The thin line, the tight rope that needed to be traversed, the norms, traditions, not necessarily laws, but guidelines that need to be adhered to keep this grand experiment viable are being erased.
 . . . and they cheer, they jeer and they fiddled while Rome burns.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That sure rattled their cages, woke them up, the hate percolated and has now boiled over. They constantly seethe and lash out. Now as their anger can't be sated they seem to think destroying democracy and America in the process might do the trick. The thin line, the tight rope that needed to be traversed, the norms, traditions, not necessarily laws, but guidelines that need to be adhered to keep this grand experiment viable are being erased.
> . . . and they cheer, they jeer and they fiddled while Rome burns.


What the heck are you babbling about? It ain't Friday night yet so you must be taking a three day weekend to get an early buzz on before the Super Bowl... 

Go Eagles!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Those aren't the only issues under discussion.


Of course not.  What more should we discuss if there is no evidence that votes were changed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm not surprised you would drop QE into the discussion


Why should you be surprised?  It went on for 5 years.


----------



## uburoi (Feb 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why would he resign, looks like he is having fun, in his element and successful at it to boot.


He’ll ya! Golf every weekend charged to the American people. Padding your bank account in your members only resort while drawing a paycheck and living for free. Promoting your kids to high positions and laughing all the way to the bank. Custom fridge for your private plane. Affair with a porn star. Telling everyone every day how great you are. Shooting your mouth off all day and not caring if you’re right or wrong with a loyal following of zombies who believe everything you say and don’t ask questions about it. Our president doing a great job.


----------



## uburoi (Feb 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Let's start with obstruction of justice.  We will see soon if he fulfills his promise to give a deposition for Mueller under oath without committing perjury.


He’ll never talk. Everyone knows he’ll fall apart under pressure. He’s weak. He’s just posturing. Biding time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2018)

espola said:


> As for H, I don't think the Constitution allows the losing candidate to be impeached.


Agree


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2018)

uburoi said:


> He’ll ya! Golf every weekend charged to the American people. Padding your bank account in your members only resort while drawing a paycheck and living for free. Promoting your kids to high positions and laughing all the way to the bank. Custom fridge for your private plane. Affair with a porn star. Telling everyone every day how great you are. Shooting your mouth off all day and not caring if you’re right or wrong with a loyal following of zombies who believe everything you say and don’t ask questions about it. Our president doing a great job.


.....at pissing you people off.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

uburoi said:


> He’ll ya! Golf every weekend charged to the American people. Padding your bank account in your members only resort while drawing a paycheck and living for free. Promoting your kids to high positions and laughing all the way to the bank. Custom fridge for your private plane. Affair with a porn star. Telling everyone every day how great you are. Shooting your mouth off all day and not caring if you’re right or wrong with a loyal following of zombies who believe everything you say and don’t ask questions about it. Our president doing a great job.


*MAGA*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

uburoi said:


> He’ll never talk. Everyone knows he’ll fall apart under pressure. He’s weak. He’s just posturing. Biding time.


What does this statement say about your party?


----------



## xav10 (Feb 2, 2018)

uburoi said:


> He’ll ya! Golf every weekend charged to the American people. Padding your bank account in your members only resort while drawing a paycheck and living for free. Promoting your kids to high positions and laughing all the way to the bank. Custom fridge for your private plane. Affair with a porn star. Telling everyone every day how great you are. Shooting your mouth off all day and not caring if you’re right or wrong with a loyal following of zombies who believe everything you say and don’t ask questions about it. Our president doing a great job.


Of course he also gratuitously lied about his tv numbers on the sotu speech. he is clearly the least admirable president we have ever had.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> .....at pissing you people off.


That says it all. The right-wing media actually reached the point where the goal was to hire a president who trolls and angers libs.
So if he does that, he's doing his job. SAD.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> .....at pissing you people off.


Let the country be damned as long as you get a little retribution for all the horrible things that have befallen you through your strenuous life . . . what a bunch of no account pussies you all are.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 2, 2018)

uburoi said:


> He’ll never talk. Everyone knows he’ll fall apart under pressure. He’s weak. He’s just posturing. Biding time.


Unfortunately your attitude is the same attitude that got him elected in the first place....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Let the country be damned as long as you get a little retribution for all the horrible things that have befallen you through your strenuous life . . . what a bunch of no account pussies you all are.


The voice of experience .... and utter nonsense...ramble Daffy ramble..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does this statement say about your party?


All those smart people you mean?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Of course he also gratuitously lied about his tv numbers on the sotu speech. he is clearly the least admirable president we have ever had.


Lol! 3 million votes confirmed that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That says it all. The right-wing media actually reached the point where the goal was to hire a president who trolls and angers libs.
> So if he does that, he's doing his job. SAD.


Yes we know heʻs responsible for YOUR anger issues despite YOUR poor nomination.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Let the country be damned as long as you get a little retribution for all the horrible things that have befallen you through your strenuous life . . . what a bunch of no account pussies you all are.


The Party of hate.


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Does your master Donald know that you have a job whose description is gobbledygook bureaucratese?


I'm dying to know how many times he can slip in the the term "QE" to a redundancy report.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> All those smart people you mean?


The smartest of the smartest, just ask them. They are so smart they have no intention of changing their leadership or methods of choosing their candidates, the craziest one wins.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm dying to know how many times he can slip in the the term "QE" to a redundancy report.


As long as it take for you to understand the term, I imagine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That says it all. The right-wing media actually reached the point where the goal was to hire a president who trolls and angers libs.
> So if he does that, he's doing his job. SAD.


Sounds familiar to me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Of course he also gratuitously lied about his tv numbers on the sotu speech. he is clearly the least admirable president we have ever had.


Clearly.
Is that what's going to sink trump?
Trivial Bullshit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Party of hate.


Just look at the SOTU, can't even stand for Victims of Illegals and Heros.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes we know heʻs responsible for YOUR anger issues despite YOUR poor nomination.


Sad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Let the country be damned as long as you get a little retribution for all the horrible things that have befallen you through your strenuous life . . . what a bunch of no account pussies you all are.


Woe, husker is getting a little emotional, is your wet hair upsetting you?
You usually don't get down in the mud name calling, what's up?
Did you not get you .20 cent raise this year?


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> As long as it take for you to understand the term, I imagine.


non sequitur


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

Trump attacks integrity of FBI and Justice Dept...
'Politicized' probe in favor of Dems...
_'Lot of people should be ashamed'..._
MEMO RELEASED... DEVELOPING...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm dying to know how many times he can slip in the the term "QE" to a redundancy report.


As long as you people think that debt does not undermine a democracy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2018)

espola said:


> non sequitur


Clueless


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> As long as you people think that debt does not undermine a democracy.


You rant about undermining democracy in your redundant-position reports?


----------



## GoldenFjord (Feb 2, 2018)

https://www.scribd.com/document/370598711/House-Intelligence-Committee-Report-On-FISA-Abuses
I'll just leave this here.
FISA warrants approved based off of Yahoo news article and oppo research that was unvetted and paid for by DNC


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

GoldenFjord said:


> https://www.scribd.com/document/370598711/House-Intelligence-Committee-Report-On-FISA-Abuses
> I'll just leave this here.
> FISA warrants approved based off of Yahoo news article and oppo research that was unvetted and paid for by DNC


I won't,

*MEMO RELEASED*
*http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/02/02/report-president-trump-approves-fisa-memo-release/*
*No redactions*
*http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/02/02/report-president-trump-approves-fisa-memo-release/*
*FBI Knew Dossier Funded by Clinton/DNC, Used It Anyway*
*http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/02/02/report-president-trump-approves-fisa-memo-release/*
*More…*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

2018 and  2020 right around the corner.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

Where is Wez and X 5 1/2?

The controversial four-page memo created by Republican staffers on the House Intelligence Committee alleging abuse of surveillance authority by the Justice Department and FBI has been released Friday after being declassified by the president. The memo is unredacted.

The memo is available here, and here:


*What does the memo say?*
*The gist of it: *CBS News' Jeff Pegues reports that the memo will focuses in part on the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) warrant which authorized the surveillance of former Trump campaign foreign policy adviser Carter Page. Federal law enforcement sources as well as congressional sources briefed on the intelligence during the 2016 campaign say that well before Page joined the Trump campaign, there were concerns about his contacts with Russian spies. 

Pegues reports, however, that based on talking to multiple law enforcement and intelligence sources, it is incorrect that the warrants would not have happened without the dossier. 

*The details:* The memo claims that on Oct. 21, 2016 the DOJ and FBI sought and received a FISA probable cause order authorizing electronic surveillance on Page. The FBI and DOJ obtained three FISA warrants targeting Page and three FISA renewals, according to the memo. Then-FBI Director James COmey signed three FISA applications in question on behalf of the FBI, and Deputy Director Andrew McCabe signed one, according to the memo. The memo says then-Deputy Attorney General Sally Yates, then-Acting Deputy Attorney General Dana Boente, and Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein each signed one or more FISA applications on behalf of the DOJ.

That's where the "dossier" — information compiled by former British spy Christopher Steele on behalf of Democrats — comes in. The memo says neither the initial application for the warrant in October 2016 or any of the renewals reference the roles of the Democratic National Committee or Hillary Clinton's campaign in funding of Steele's efforts — even though the political origins of the Steele dossier were then known to senior DOJ and FBI officials."

"The initial FISA application notes Steele was working for a named U.S. person, but does not name Fusion GPS and principal Glenn Simpson, who was paid by a U.S. law firm (Perkins Coie) representing the DNC (even though it was known by DOJ at the time that political actors were involved with the Steele dossier.) The application does not mention Steele was ultimately working on behalf of — and paid by — the DNC and the Clinton campaign, or that the FBI had separately authorized payment to Steele for the same information." the memo claims. 

The memo also claims that, before and after Steele was terminated as a source, he kept in contact with the DOJ through then-Associate Deputy Attorney General Bruce Ohr. Ohr, who worked closely with Yates then Rosenstein, eventually spoke with the FBI about his communications with Steele. In September 2016, Steele apparently told Ohr he was "'desperate that Donald Trump not get elected and was passionate about him not being president,'" according to the memo. The memo also notes Ohr's wife worked for Fusion GPS to help with the opposition research against Trump, something the memo claims was not disclosed. 

The memo claims that McCabe testified before the House Intelligence Committee in December 2017 that no surveillance warrant would have been sought without the Steele dossier information. 

The memo also claims information about George Papadopoulos — who has pleaded guilty to lying to the FBI — triggered the opening of a counterintelligence investigation in late July 2016 by FBI agent Peter Strzok. (Strzok was removed from Mueller's probe after anti-Trump texts between him and former FBI agent Lisa Page were discovered.)

*What does the memo not say?*
The memo does not appear to allege any breaking of federal law. 

*Responses:*
Page gave this response to the release of the memo to the media: "The brave and assiduous oversight by congressional leaders in discovering this unprecedented abuse of process represents a giant, historic leap in the repair of America's democracy. Now that a few of the misdeeds against the Trump movement have been partially revealed, I look forward to updating my pending legal action in opposition to DOJ this weekend in preparation for Monday's next small step on the long, potholed road toward helping to restore law and order in our great country."

*What were the objections to its release?*
The release would come against strong objections from the intelligence community. On Wednesday, the FBI issued a rare statement warning against the memo's release, saying incompletely information in the memo raised "grave concerns." FBI Director Christopher Wray also objected to the memo's release, and, along with Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein, asked White House chief of staff John Kelly not to allow its release. 

Democrats have expressed concern that Republicans are using the memo to undermine the credibility of the FBI and DOJ as Mueller investigates Russian election meddling and any ties to Russia.

The House Intelligence Committee voted along party lines Monday night to release the memo, allowing the White House five days to object to its release. But Kelly had indicated Wednesday morning in an interview with Fox News Radio that the memo would be released, and President Trump, after his first State of the Union address Tuesday night, said he agreed "100 percent" that the memo should be released. 

This is a developing story and will be updated


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Clueless


Obvi.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

*Traitor.*

Comey Torches Supporters Of FISA Memo Release: ‘Weasels and Liars Never Hold The Field’


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Traitor.*
> 
> Comey Torches Supporters Of FISA Memo Release: ‘Weasels and Liars Never Hold The Field’


Who else calls people weasels and liars on a regular basis?


----------



## xav10 (Feb 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where is Wez and X 5 1/2?
> 
> The controversial four-page memo created by Republican staffers on the House Intelligence Committee alleging abuse of surveillance authority by the Justice Department and FBI has been released Friday after being declassified by the president. The memo is unredacted.
> 
> ...


Hey, Mark Fuhrman was in the FBI right? He used the N-word so OJ wasn’t guilty? LAPD riddles with racism? Same shit. It works!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey, Mark Fuhrman was in the FBI right? He used the N-word so OJ wasn’t guilty? LAPD riddles with racism? Same shit. It works!


Cray-cray.
Where are you buying Sheriff Joe dinner?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2018)

espola said:


> You rant about undermining democracy in your redundant-position reports?


Ye$$$$$$$.  Thatʻs what drives the reports.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cray-cray.
> Where are you buying Sheriff Joe dinner?


Are you a Cochrane guy or a Barry Scheck guy? Why did the LAPD frame OJ?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Are you a Cochrane guy or a Barry Scheck guy? Why did the LAPD frame OJ?


Nobody expected you people to have a "come to Jesus" moment over the memo.
Just follow the leftist, bouncing ball, narrative dujour.

You can only see what your ego allows.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nobody expected you people to have a "come to Jesus" moment over the memo.
> Just follow the leftist, bouncing ball, narrative dujour.
> 
> You can only see what your ego allows.


I did follow it.Blood can’t splatter like that. Cop said N word. Not guilty!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey, Mark Fuhrman was in the FBI right? He used the N-word so OJ wasn’t guilty? LAPD riddles with racism? Same shit. It works!


Are you sure you are a fake attorney?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I did follow it.Blood can’t splatter like that. Cop said N word. Not guilty!


That's it? Pretty weak.


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who else calls people weasels and liars on a regular basis?


Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Are you a Cochrane guy or a Barry Scheck guy? Why did the LAPD frame OJ?


Don't worry, we can split this, you get the green shit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

You libs could fuck up a wet dream,





DOW -650


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't worry, we can split this, you get the green shit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

*Trump on whether he still has confidence in Rosenstein: “You figure that one out”*
Allahpundit Feb 02, 2018 2:41 PM





Uh oh.


----------



## nononono (Feb 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Financial genius.
> View attachment 1981



*Actually....he's a fluffer with a fag in his mouth.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Are you a Cochrane guy or a Barry Scheck guy? Why did the LAPD frame OJ?



*White Bronco's are coming to your neighborhood....*


----------



## HBE (Feb 2, 2018)

Anybody else pissed off cause their  getting extra $$ from their paychecks?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

HBE said:


> Anybody else pissed off cause their  getting extra $$ from their paychecks?


Good point, maybe they will use that line of their tax returns for extra taxes.
Just a bunch of hypocrites.
Can't even give a little credit to the Don.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2018)

espola said:


> How many of his businesses have gone bankrupt?  How many times has he stiffed suppliers and contractors?  How many times have banks refused to lend him money?


Cash for Clunkers almost unseated the Oracle.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2018)

espola said:


> How many times have banks refused to lend him money?


Doesn't matter how many times.  Just matters how much was lent.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2018)

HBE said:


> Anybody else pissed off cause their  getting extra $$ from their paychecks?


Yeah fat boy, $4o! Although I will get less back on my taxes . . . and time will tell if any of the top heavy/corporate subsidies will actually improve people's lives in the long run or if this is just a quick sugar rush.

Dow drops 666


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good point, maybe they will use that line of their tax returns for extra taxes.
> Just a bunch of hypocrites.
> Can't even give a little credit to the Don.


You haven't looked into any of this to see how it all adds up I see, just repeating what you were told to think. Of course maybe you don't own anything?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You haven't looked into any of this to see how it all adds up I see, just repeating what you were told to think. Of course maybe you don't own anything?


The only thing I own is you, daily.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah fat boy, $4o! Although I will get less back on my taxes . . . and time will tell if any of the top heavy/corporate subsidies will actually improve people's lives in the long run or if this is just a quick sugar rush.
> 
> Dow drops 666


The sugar rush was QE's 1 thru 3 and the democrats affordable housing programs in the Bush years.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You haven't looked into any of this to see how it all adds up I see, just repeating what you were told to think. Of course maybe you don't own anything?


Lol!  You'll probably add things up by "just repeating what you were told to think."  How about something New and Material.  Maybe you could get the FISA court to release Jimmy's memos.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The sugar rush was QE's 1 thru 3 and the democrats affordable housing programs in the Bush years.


The DJ was under 18,000 when The Don took office.
Rat boy and co. were convinced the end was nigh.
That the stock market would crash, and the russians swung the election, oh my.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The sugar rush was QE's 1 thru 3 and the democrats affordable housing programs in the Bush years.


As you believe what you are told to you won't allow yourself to see reality. Greed and bad decisions do exist and will destroy. Then the choice is swim or let sink.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As you believe what you are told to you won't allow yourself to see reality. Greed and bad decisions do exist and will destroy. Then the choice is swim or let sink.


The reality that you won't let yourself see is that QE (fiat money) bailed out the greed and bad decisions that you supposedly despise.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The reality that you won't let yourself see is that QE (fiat money) bailed out the greed and bad decisions that you supposedly despise.


As I just said a choice had to be made (why you attempt to depict that as me not facing reality is strange and telling into your fragile ego and how you need to change the narrative in your favor instead of just having a discussion) . . . so you will admit the "market" isn't perfect?


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The reality that you won't let yourself see is that QE (fiat money) bailed out the greed and bad decisions that you supposedly despise.


Where do I get US money that is not fiat money?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The DJ was under 18,000 when The Don took office.
> Rat boy and co. were convinced the end was nigh.
> That the stock market would crash, and the russians swung the election, oh my.


They are fluid after all.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Where do I get US money that is not fiat money?


Same place.  You just need a big coin purse.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Where do I get US money that is not fiat money?


Pretty hard to find since 1933 . . . I do have a stash of Silver Certificates.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pretty hard to find since 1933 . . . I do have a stash of Silver Certificates.


Good wall paper.


----------



## HBE (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah fat boy, $4o! Although I will get less back on my taxes . . . and time will tell if any of the top heavy/corporate subsidies will actually improve people's lives in the long run or if this is just a quick sugar rush.
> 
> Dow drops 666


OK Debbie Downer, it's not our fault you're union is taking most of your hard earned duckets! NO Bonuses for you! Always complaining never looking at the positive. I'm ok with the stock market correction, it's an opportunity to Buy!


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pretty hard to find since 1933 . . . I do have a stash of Silver Certificates.


Too late --

https://www.fool.com/investing/general/2015/05/18/what-is-a-silver-certificate-dollar-worth.aspx

The grocery store where I worked when I was 16 gave real silver dollars to customers who purchased over a certain amount.  Some customers didn't want them, so I always offered them a real cash folding dollar bill in trade.  I know that I gave my grandmother the 1888 coin that I got (her birth year), but I have no idea what happened to the rest.


----------



## HBE (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As you believe what you are told to you won't allow yourself to see reality. Greed and bad decisions do exist and will destroy. Then the choice is swim or let sink.


-signed Hillary Clinton


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2018)

HBE said:


> OK Debbie Downer, it's not our fault you're union is taking most of your hard earned duckets! NO Bonuses for you! Always complaining never looking at the positive. I'm ok with the stock market correction, it's an opportunity to Buy!


Two posts in two days? Watch out you might become a regular again . . . of course you seem to have gone down the same nutter path away from American values and towards the strip-mining, get it now and screw the future Trumpinistas.

How would this have gone over during the past admin amongst you nutters?  https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-08/treasury-asks-congress-to-raise-debt-limit-by-end-of-february


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2018)

HBE said:


> -signed Hillary Clinton


Simplistic, uniformed thinking will get you nowhere Edward.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Too late --
> 
> https://www.fool.com/investing/general/2015/05/18/what-is-a-silver-certificate-dollar-worth.aspx
> 
> The grocery store where I worked when I was 16 gave real silver dollars to customers who purchased over a certain amount.  Some customers didn't want them, so I always offered them a real cash folding dollar bill in trade.  I know that I gave my grandmother the 1888 coin that I got (her birth year), but I have no idea what happened to the rest.


I started collecting coins in the early 70's when many silver coins were still in circulation and the Silver Certificates I have are all uncirculated. When I worked at Fedmart someone came in to pay with penny rolls, all were wheat backs, I bought those with dollar bills like you did. I got a couple VG 1909 S VDB's out of those rolls which are nice to have.


----------



## HBE (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Two posts in two days? Watch out you might become a regular again . . . of course you seem to have gone down the same nutter path away from American values and towards the strip-mining, get it now and screw the future Trumpinistas.
> 
> How would this have gone over during the past admin amongst you nutters?  https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-08/treasury-asks-congress-to-raise-debt-limit-by-end-of-february


Tasty Wave's, Beautiful Greens & Stock Market profits have kept me busy.  Just booked a trip to London with all the $$ I'm saving from the Tax Reform!  Change was inevitable, ride it out! Make the most out of it, it's ok to give credit when credit is due......


----------



## HBE (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Simplistic, uniformed thinking will get you nowhere Edward.


BTW-Charger still suck!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2018)

HBE said:


> BTW-Charger still suck!


The car?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 3, 2018)

HBE said:


> BTW-Charger still suck!


Im done with the Chargers, and the NFL.
You still big on the Las Vegas Raiders?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2018)

HBE said:


> Tasty Wave's, Beautiful Greens & Stock Market profits have kept me busy.  Just booked a trip to London with all the $$ I'm saving from the Tax Reform!  Change was inevitable, ride it out! Make the most out of it, it's ok to give credit when credit is due......


Hope you are doing well, just like the first years of the dubya admin riding on the coattails of the Clinton years, here we go again. Except 2007 might come quicker and deeper this time, although I hope not.


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2018)

HBE said:


> OK Debbie Downer, it's not our fault you're union is taking most of your hard earned duckets! NO Bonuses for you! Always complaining never looking at the positive. I'm ok with the stock market correction, it's an opportunity to Buy!


What's a ducket?


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I started collecting coins in the early 70's when many silver coins were still in circulation and the Silver Certificates I have are all uncirculated. When I worked at Fedmart someone came in to pay with penny rolls, all were wheat backs, I bought those with dollar bills like you did. I got a couple VG 1909 S VDB's out of those rolls which are nice to have.


My little brother used to collect pennies and nickels in those blue folders.  I let him pick through my paper route collection money for ones he needed.  Then he realized one day that they were money -> empty folders.


----------



## HBE (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The car?


You're Beloved team.......


----------



## HBE (Feb 3, 2018)

espola said:


> What's a ducket?


duckets
Legal tender. Dinero. Cash money.


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2018)

HBE said:


> duckets
> Legal tender. Dinero. Cash money.


Ducats?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2018)

HBE said:


> You're Beloved team.......


The CornHuskers?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hope you are doing well, just like the first years of the dubya admin riding on the coattails of the Clinton years, here we go again. Except 2007 might come quicker and deeper this time, although I hope not.


The Clinton years riding on the coattails of the Majority Conservative Congress that delivered Clinton's surplus so he could give some of it away to banks during the Tequila crisis under then Treasury Secretary Bob Ruben.  The following year, Ruben goes to work for one of those banks as a lobbyist.  His fee: $22 million.  Gotta love the Gucci Gulch.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah fat boy, $4o! Although I will get less back on my taxes . . . and time will tell if any of the top heavy/corporate subsidies will actually improve people's lives in the long run or if this is just a quick sugar rush.
> 
> Dow drops 666


Aww how cute. Lil Husky made a slip. $40 was the Dems big victory. This time around average is $150.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2018)

GoldenFjord said:


> Aww how cute. Lil Husky made a slip. $40 was the Dems big victory. This time around average is $150.
> View attachment 1988


I wonder if you ever think before you post nonsense that makes you look foolish? . . . I have heard some people get some strange form of sexual satisfaction from humiliation, maybe you are one of those.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder if you ever think before you post nonsense that makes you look foolish? . . . I have heard some people get some strange form of sexual satisfaction from humiliation, maybe you are one of those.


Do you ever?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2018)

Never mind.  That was a silly question on my part.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Never mind.  That was a silly question on my part.


I was responding to my situation now not an "average", or something said in 2011. Omitting, rearranging and assuming words and the meanings thereof won't change the original intent, but I'll give ass-crack an E for effort.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I was responding to my situation now not an "average", or something said in 2011. Omitting, rearranging and assuming words and the meanings thereof won't change the original intent, but I'll give ass-crack an E for effort.


Speaking of omitting, you're doing a fine job.  I like the trend I'm seeing in you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Speaking of omitting, you're doing a fine job.  I like the trend I'm seeing in you.


Wanna show me where fat eddie said anything about "average"? Your attempt to omit, rearrange and assume has once again come up wanting. I know I see a trend, not only in you, but in the entire Trumpinista brigade.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wanna show me where fat eddie said anything about "average"? Your attempt to omit, rearrange and assume has once again come up wanting. I know I see a trend, not only in you, but in the entire Trumpinista brigade.


Okay, this succinct thing isn't working out.  Can you stop writing in blockchain?


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah fat boy, $4o! Although I will get less back on my taxes . . . and time will tell if any of the top heavy/corporate subsidies will actually improve people's lives in the long run or if this is just a quick sugar rush.
> 
> Dow drops 666



*Why would THAT number be a problem and any more significant than above or below........*

*Huh Fat Boy ?*


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wanna show me where fat eddie said anything about "average"? Your attempt to omit, rearrange and assume has once again come up wanting. I know I see a trend, not only in you, but in the entire Trumpinista brigade.



*What's with this weight thing.....?*

*You puttin on pounds like Hillary ?*


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2018)

espola said:


> What's a ducket?


*Something x 1000 you're going to have to cough up when the Golf Course you STEAL *
*" Balls " from presses charges against you.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder if you ever think before you post nonsense that makes you look foolish? . . . I have heard some people get some strange form of sexual satisfaction from humiliation, maybe you are one of those.


Quackquackquackquackquack......duck fart....quackquackquack....


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Something x 1000 you're going to have to cough up when the Golf Course you STEAL *
> *" Balls " from presses charges against you.....*


Realizing you have no cranial lobes, this will continue to flummox you.  The more lost golf balls that a course has to clear, the more it costs in their maintenance budget, including the damage those lost balls along fairways where they are subject to mowing damage their expensive commercial mowers.  

I just don't think you're being helpful to Mr. Espola and the heightened anxiety you're contributing to his worry over an imminent arrest.


----------



## espola (Feb 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Realizing you have no cranial lobes, this will continue to flummox you.  The more lost golf balls that a course has to clear, the more it costs in their maintenance budget, including the damage those lost balls along fairways where they are subject to mowing damage their expensive commercial mowers.
> 
> I just don't think you're being helpful to Mr. Espola and the heightened anxiety you're contributing to his worry over an imminent arrest.


Any of those golfers whose lost and/or abandoned balls I have retrieved are welcome to come over and claim them back, as long as they don't try to claim the Slazenger 1 in my possession is equivalent to the Slazenger 7 they hit as a backup drive and then forgot all about when they saw where the first drive ended up.


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Any of those golfers whose lost and/or abandoned balls I have retrieved are welcome to come over and claim them back, as long as they don't try to claim the Slazenger 1 in my possession is equivalent to the Slazenger 7 they hit as a backup drive and then forgot all about when they saw where the first drive ended up.


I always thought of Goldfinger as the worst golf cheat.  Caddy with magic pants, decapitating bowler hat, you know, standard evil world dictators.  But Trump "Short Gold Fingered Vulgarian" has captured that distinction.


----------



## espola (Feb 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I always thought of Goldfinger as the worst golf cheat.  Caddy with magic pants, decapitating bowler hat, you know, standard evil world dictators.  But Trump "Short Gold Fingered Vulgarian" has captured that distinction.


Continuing the Goldfinger theme -
<<Oddjob decapitates a statue with his frisbee hat>>
"Remarkable - but what does the club secretary have to say?"
"Oh, nothing, Mr. Bond.  I own the club"


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Continuing the Goldfinger theme -
> <<Oddjob decapitates a statue with his frisbee hat>>
> "Remarkable - but what does the club secretary have to say?"
> "Oh, nothing, Mr. Bond.  I own the club"


Club owners seem to feel the customs and decorum are below their own standards of conduct.  Secret footage of Trump at Bedminster recently uploaded.


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2018)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 160050, member: 2987"


Realizing you have no cranial lobes, this will continue to flummox you. 

The more lost golf balls that a course has to clear, the more it costs in their maintenance budget,

*Should that be applied to ALL businesses.....? *
*You're condoning Theft, a very Democratic Party stance and typical !*

including the damage those lost balls along fairways where they are subject to mowing damage their expensive commercial mowers.  

*You are exercising your right to display Ignorance....Wow !*

I just don't think you're being helpful to Mr. Espola and the heightened anxiety you're contributing to his worry over an imminent arrest.

/QUOTE

*The TRUTH is the TRUTH and you have now become a supporter of a THIEF.*


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *supporter of a THIEF.*


It's spelled  *" ( THEIF !! "*


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> It's spelled  *" ( THEIF !! "*



*NoNoNo......That's Correct for your Bassakwards thinking.....*

*Do us all a favor ..... call your " Pony " Pal Adam Schiff ....tell him *
*to stop lying, go back to Hollyweird then " Fuck Off and Die " !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2018)

--------------------------


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 160050, member: 2987"
> 
> The more lost golf balls that a course has to clear, the more it costs in their maintenance budget,
> 
> ...


I'm sorry your Dear Leader befouls golf greens with his 1,000 pound golf cart, combined with two fully loaded bags at about 75 pounds each (1,150) and two golfers (one at an average weight of 175, the other, at 6'3" and a conveniently svelte 239 pounds (1,564 pounds).  This must trouble the flyspeck of marginal brain matter that may have remained post/surgical lobotomy. 

Speaking of country clubs, I'm also sorry to learn you were blackballed from joining the Pemberton Academy Club.  That issue of Little nono befouling their pool.  A shame really. 

Maybe if you'd have found the doodie rather than abandoned it for the club maintenance to clear, the blackball could have been avoided.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I'm sorry your Dear Leader befouls golf greens with his 1,000 pound golf cart, combined with two fully loaded bags at about 75 pounds each (1,150) and two golfers (one at an average weight of 175, the other, at 6'3" and a conveniently svelte 239 pounds (1,564 pounds).  This must trouble the flyspeck of marginal brain matter that may have remained post/surgical lobotomy.
> 
> Speaking of country clubs, I'm also sorry to learn you were blackballed from joining the Pemberton Academy Club.  That issue of Little nono befouling their pool.  A shame really.
> 
> Maybe if you'd have found the doodie rather than abandoned it for the club maintenance to clear, the blackball could have been avoided.


Love the Caddy Shack clips. Always funny.
Better if you just put the clip up, though.
Maybe a short intro, ..trust me on this.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Club owners seem to feel the customs and decorum are below their own standards of conduct.  Secret footage of Trump at Bedminster recently uploaded.


This was ok, but would have been funnier had you left the last line out. The reader is smarter than you think.


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Love the Caddy Shack clips. Always funny.
> Better if you just put the clip up, though.
> Maybe a short intro, ..trust me on this.


I've considered that.  But I have other contractual obligations.  Raising nononono's blood pressure to dangerous coronary levels, and continuing the inside joke he's clearly still unaware he's being played upon.


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This was ok, but would have been funnier had you left the last line out. The reader is smarter than you think.


Some readers, sure.  But this crowd include an involuntarily committed mental patient with a full cranial lobotomy.  I have to consider the bigger picture.


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Any of those golfers whose lost and/or abandoned balls I have retrieved are welcome to come over and claim them back, as long as they don't try to claim the Slazenger 1 in my possession is equivalent to the Slazenger 7 they hit as a backup drive and then forgot all about when they saw where the first drive ended up.


Brave man.  Goldfinger would send Oddjob, for this odd job you're offering.


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I've considered that.  But I have other contractual obligations.  Raising nononono's blood pressure to dangerous coronary levels, and continuing the inside joke he's clearly still unaware he's being played upon.


*Bring it Bitch.....I'm increasing your forum traffic.*


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Bring it Bitch.....I'm increasing your forum traffic.*


I'm sorry, you'll need to do better than that for a cutting retort.  But your blood pressure right now is up above "safe", so there's that.


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I'm sorry, you'll need to do better than that for a cutting retort.  But your blood pressure right now is up above "safe", so there's that.


*We know who's BP is up......Don't we...!*

*Maybe you can delete that PM from your side.*

*Maybe you can't.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *We know who's BP is up......Don't we...!*
> 
> *Maybe you can delete that PM from your side.*
> 
> *Maybe you can't.*


*FSB is a little bit emotional today, must be that Trump rally today that is pissing him off.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2018)

Jump


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2018)

Trump impeached or quits? As more and more evidence comes in showing the Russian effects on the 2016 election  . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump impeached or quits? As more and more evidence comes in showing the Russian effects on the 2016 election  . . .


Who are you people throwing up against the wall for 2020?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who are you people throwing up against the wall for 2020?


Impeach fotyfive.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump impeached or quits? As more and more evidence comes in showing the Russian effects on the 2016 election  . . .


_"Then close your eyes and tap your heels together three times. And think to yourself"....._
_
_


----------



## Booter (Feb 21, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I always thought of Goldfinger as the worst golf cheat.  Caddy with magic pants, decapitating bowler hat, you know, standard evil world dictators.  But Trump "Short Gold Fingered Vulgarian" has captured that distinction.


You really have to be a special kind of asshole to drive a cart on a green even if you own the course.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

Booter said:


> You really have to be a special kind of asshole to drive a cart on a green even if you own the course.


Impeach fotyfive.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 21, 2018)

Booter said:


> You really have to be a special kind of asshole to drive a cart on a green even if you own the course.


He probably did it just to piss you off.
What a jerk.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He probably did it just to piss you off.
> What a jerk.


. . . and with you and yours that's all that matters. The years of dreadful abuse you suffered at the hands of the educated, the honest, the American people really hit you deep and damaged you beyond repair, and now all you seek is vengeance, country be damned.


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump impeached or quits? As more and more evidence comes in showing the Russian effects on the 2016 election  . . .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and with you and yours that's all that matters. The years of dreadful abuse you suffered at the hands of the educated, the honest, the American people really hit you deep and damaged you beyond repair, and now all you seek is vengeance, country be damned.


Lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and with you and yours that's all that matters. The years of dreadful abuse you suffered at the hands of the educated, the honest, the American people really hit you deep and damaged you beyond repair, and now all you seek is vengeance, country be damned.


You must be talking about the last president, Mr you can keep your Dr, you know that is so smart he won't release his fucking grades?
What rhymes with tool? Fool.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and with you and yours that's all that matters. The years of dreadful abuse you suffered at the hands of the educated, the honest, the American people really hit you deep and damaged you beyond repair, and now all you seek is vengeance, country be damned.


What school did you attend?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 21, 2018)

Booter said:


> You really have to be a special kind of asshole to drive a cart on a green even if you own the course.


You're seriously a bitter soul.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 21, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What school did you attend?


The school of bad writing.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and with you and yours that's all that matters. The years of dreadful abuse you suffered at the hands of the educated, the honest, the American people really hit you deep and damaged you beyond repair, and now all you seek is vengeance, country be damned.


Reaching new heights in your quest to remove all doubt....you really should shut the hell up Daffy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Reaching new heights in your quest to remove all doubt....you really should shut the hell up Daffy.


You are always crying or lying . . . it's just what you do.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and with you and yours that's all that matters. The years of dreadful abuse you suffered at the hands of the educated, the honest, the American people really hit you deep and damaged you beyond repair, and now all you seek is vengeance, country be damned.


Do you ever read your post BEFORE you post them?

So where are all your parody post? 

Drunken Rat....


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 21, 2018)

Booter said:


> You really have to be a special kind of asshole to drive a cart on a green even if you own the course.


Did you find Alice yet?


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

And now a word from our sponsor ---


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What school did you attend?


*He attended Union Iron Workers classes on Community Organizing in Conex Classrooms......*
*Success was rated by ability to disrupt the TRUTH....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

[QUOTE="espola, post: 165540, member: 3" And now a word from Spola's sponsor ---







/QUOTE

*Oh Damn.....Stolen " Balls " they can't speak for themselves.*
*If they could they would tell Spola to put them back*
*where they were originally !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2018)

nononono said:


> *He attended Union Iron Workers classes on Community Organizing in Conex Classrooms......*
> *Success was rated by ability to disrupt the TRUTH....*


Apparently writing was not part of the curriculum.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Apparently writing was not part of the curriculum.


I see you have your obsessive weakness showing again . . . you wear it on your sleeve like a true nutter.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you have your obsessive weakness showing again . . . you wear it on your sleeve like a true nutter.


I see you like to start your rambling nonsense with "I see", just like your dad, espola.
I see more bad writing in your future.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you have your obsessive weakness showing again . . . you wear it on your sleeve like a true nutter.


The ramblings of a fool....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The ramblings of a fool....


OBVI


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you have your obsessive weakness showing again . . . you wear it on your sleeve like a true nutter.


*Writing classes at your near by Jr College.....Look into it !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Writing classes at your near by Jr College.....Look into it !*


Reading helps too.


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you have your obsessive weakness showing again . . . you wear it on your sleeve like a true nutter.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you have your obsessive weakness showing again . . . you wear it on your sleeve like a true nutter.


What a moroon!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Reading helps too.


Are you really that insecure?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you really that insecure?


Who are you people throwing up against the wall for 2020?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who are you people throwing up against the wall for 2020?


Trump will be up against more than just a Mexican financed wall.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump will be up against more than just a Mexican financed wall.


Such a badass.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 24, 2018)

......


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump will be up against more than just a Mexican financed wall.


Since you are such an expert on Trump how is his approval rating?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Such a badass.


Are you looking at his ass?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump will be up against more than just a Mexican financed wall.


The wall will be the least of his worries.  Bannon will become your best friend.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The wall will be the least of his worries.  Bannon will become your best friend.


Bannon is still a wild card . . . he is the epitome of the worst things Trump was led to believe. If Trump goes to far away from that brand of lunacy Bannon may rebel or just continue to be a footnote of the Trump era.


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you looking at his ass?


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bannon is still a wild card . . . he is the epitome of the worst things Trump was led to believe. If Trump goes to far away from that brand of lunacy Bannon may rebel or just continue to be a footnote of the Trump era.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

Putin announces new nuclear weapons, Trump? Crickets . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

Trump insiders aided and abetted foreigners in interfering with American democracy, Republicans in Congress? Crickets . . .


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

Fork test from Off Topic.


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Fork test from Off Topic.









*Ahhhhh.......that's for you Perv Spola.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump insiders aided and abetted foreigners in interfering with American democracy, Republicans in Congress? Crickets . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

McMasters, on the way out . . . NEXT!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Putin announces new nuclear weapons, Trump? Crickets . . .


You believe that commie bastard really has something new...?
You're an f'n moron.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You believe that commie bastard really has something new...?
> You're an f'n moron.


Rat needs attention.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You believe that commie bastard really has something new...?
> You're an f'n moron.


As he used 7 year old video to show the weapons, no.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 1, 2018)

Does anybody work for Trump anymore? Aren’t they all quitting?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Does anybody work for Trump anymore? Aren’t they all quitting?


No.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You believe that commie bastard really has something new...?
> You're an f'n moron.


I wonder why dudu didn't believe Putin when he said he didn't mess with the election?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Does anybody work for Trump anymore? Aren’t they all quitting?


Cutting the payroll.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Does anybody work for Trump anymore? Aren’t they all quitting?


He promised us the "best" people would be working with him.  Were the first group the "best", or was it the second group?   Now that he's getting a third wave of the "best" people, I'm not sure if the best have come and gone, haven't arrived yet, or are the family members who never left but haven't been indicted yet.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> He promised us the "best" people would be working with him.  Were the first group the "best", or was it the second group?   Now that he's getting a third wave of the "best" people, I'm not sure if the best have come and gone, haven't arrived yet, or are the family members who never left but haven't been indicted yet.


Good help is hard to find.
In government, probably damn near impossible.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Good help is hard to find.
> In government, I imagine damn near impossible.


Who in government has he actually hired?  The promise was for the "best" outside government. You know.  Kushner, Bannon, Gorka, Hicks, Ivanka.  Titans of industry, business, America first.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Who in government has he actually hired?  The promise was for the "best" outside government. You know.  Kushner, Bannon, Gorka, Hicks, Ivanka.  Titans of industry, business, America first.


I like the job he's doing.
How 'bout you?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like the job he's doing.
> How 'bout you?


I'm just trying to ensure he delivers on all his promises.  Banning Muslims, building trillion dollar walls Mexico will pay for.  Hiring the "best".  Bringing jobs back from off shore.  Spending all his time tirelessly in the WH working, and not goofing off playing golf like Obama.  Suing the 20 women that libeled him with false claims of sexual assault.  Gladly being interviewed by Mueller's witch hunt fishing expedition.   Not reading from teleprompters.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I'm just trying to ensure he delivers on all his promises.  Banning Muslims, building trillion dollar walls Mexico will pay for.  Hiring the "best".  Bringing jobs back from off shore.  Spending all his time tirelessly in the WH working, and not goofing off playing golf like Obama.  Suing the 20 women that libeled him with false claims of sexual assault.  Gladly being interviewed by Mueller's witch hunt fishing expedition.   Not reading from teleprompters.


Oooohhhh...like you made sure Barry delivered on his promises.....you are consistent. 

Priceless!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I'm just trying to ensure he delivers on all his promises.  Banning Muslims, building trillion dollar walls Mexico will pay for.  Hiring the "best".  Bringing jobs back from off shore.  Spending all his time tirelessly in the WH working, and not goofing off playing golf like Obama.  Suing the 20 women that libeled him with false claims of sexual assault.  Gladly being interviewed by Mueller's witch hunt fishing expedition.   Not reading from teleprompters.


He's exceeded my expectations so far.
Lets see if he can keep up the pace for eight years.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's exceeded my expectations so far.
> Lets see if he can keep up the pace for eight years.


Not quite sure what you’re talking about. The tax bill? It’s good? What else? I think Obama was obviously much better and he was no great shakes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Not quite sure what you’re talking about. The tax bill? It’s good? What else? I think Obama was obviously much better and he was no great shakes.


Trump pisses people off and puts them in fear of losing our democracy, THAT is what turns the plumber on.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like the job he's doing.
> How 'bout you?


Coocoo.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Not quite sure what you’re talking about. The tax bill? It’s good? What else? I think Obama was obviously much better and he was no great shakes.


Tax bill?  Unprecedented intentional deficit.  Most certainly not conservative.  But he's not Hillary, so clueless plumbers will kiss his ass, just like they have been told to do.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Since t has shown a government policy behavior that makes sense only if we believe that he acts on the suggestions of  the last person to talk to him, who do you suppose put the idea of increasing tariffs on steel and aluminum into his mind?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump pisses people off and puts them in fear of losing our democracy, THAT is what turns the plumber on.


That's some 'special' reasoning you got goin' on Duck....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's some 'special' reasoning you got goin' on Duck....


As you have claimed Trump a "buffoon" yet still defend him with your every fiber perhaps you could enlighten as to why?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Tax bill?  Unprecedented intentional deficit.  Most certainly not conservative.  But he's not Hillary, so clueless plumbers will kiss his ass, just like they have been told to do.


Magoo, Magoo, Magoo......
Time will tell regarding the deficit.
Thankfully it's not Hillary. 
Even you don't believe the nonsense regarding plumbers doing as they have been told.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As you have claimed Trump a "buffoon" yet still defend him with your every fiber perhaps you could enlighten as to why?


I don't and only a fucking moron would come to that conclusion.
Your lack of comprehension regarding most post covering all subjects is sadly amusing.
Post three examples where I've defended Trump with my every  fiber.....
Good lord your an idiot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't and only a fucking moron would come to that conclusion.
> Your lack of comprehension regarding most post covering all subjects is sadly amusing.
> Post three examples where I've defended Trump with my every  fiber.....
> Good lord your an idiot.


Do you actually think I read your posts? . . . I'm certainly not going back to do so, but yes, by glossing over your rambling posts it's quite obvious where you stand or sit as it were.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you actually think I read your posts? . . . I'm certainly not going back to do so, but yes, by glossing over your rambling posts it's quite obvious where you stand or sit as it were.


That explains alot.
You make assinin idiot statements and know nothing of what you speak of...I'm sure no one is surprised...
You really are fucking idiot.....a stupid fucking idiot.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Tax bill?  Unprecedented intentional deficit.  Most certainly not conservative.  But he's not Hillary, so clueless plumbers will kiss his ass, just like they have been told to do.


Let's not forget that America doesn't trust several of his closest White House colleagues not to compromise our national interest...they can't even get security clearances. CLASSIC.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Tax bill?  Unprecedented intentional deficit.  Most certainly not conservative.  But he's not Hillary, so clueless plumbers will kiss his ass, just like they have been told to do.


We can revisit this post when the numbers come in.
Remember how you erroneously stated that Reagan's tax cuts caused revenue to fall?
Revenue went up, not down.
Spending is the problem. Government spending.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We can revisit this post when the numbers come in.
> Remember how you erroneously stated that Reagan's tax cuts caused revenue to fall?
> Revenue went up, not down.
> Spending is the problem. Government spending.


Then why did HW have to raise taxes?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That explains alot.
> You make assinin idiot statements and know nothing of what you speak of...I'm sure no one is surprised...
> You really are fucking idiot.....a stupid fucking idiot.


You sure are damaged, hurt and despondent . . . one day you'll get your courage back.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We can revisit this post when the numbers come in.
> Remember how you erroneously stated that Reagan's tax cuts caused revenue to fall?
> Revenue went up, not down.
> Spending is the problem. Government spending.


I guess you didn't read what I linked the last time you tried that, so here is a nugget from that link --

A Treasury Department study on the impact of tax bills since 1940, first released in 2006 and later updated, found that the 1981 tax cut reduced revenues by $208 billion in its first four years. (These figures are rendered in constant 2012 dollars.) The tax reform act of 1986, which was designed to be revenue neutral, reduced revenues by less than $1 billion four years after enactment.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2015/04/10/rand-pauls-claim-that-reagans-tax-cuts-produced-more-revenue-and-tens-of-millions-of-jobs/?utm_term=.9f31a28de12d​


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> I guess you didn't read what I linked the last time you tried that, so here is a nugget from that link --
> 
> A Treasury Department study on the impact of tax bills since 1940, first released in 2006 and later updated, found that the 1981 tax cut reduced revenues by $208 billion in its first four years. (These figures are rendered in constant 2012 dollars.) The tax reform act of 1986, which was designed to be revenue neutral, reduced revenues by less than $1 billion four years after enactment.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2015/04/10/rand-pauls-claim-that-reagans-tax-cuts-produced-more-revenue-and-tens-of-millions-of-jobs/?utm_term=.9f31a28de12d​


They don't call it the  Washington Compost for nothing.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They don't call it the  Washington Compost for nothing.


It's referencing a Treasury Department study. If you can't see that, the compost is between your ears.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> It's referencing a Treasury Department study. If you can't see that, the compost is between your ears.


Whose treasury Dept?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Military Parade 

American voters disapprove 61 - 26 percent of President Donald Trump's plan for a military parade. Every listed party, gender, education, age and racial group disapproves except Republicans, who approve 58 - 24 percent. 

And voters say 75 - 18 percent, including 52 - 37 percent among Republicans, that the estimated $10 million to $30 million to pay for the parade is not a good use of government funds.

https://poll.qu.edu/national/release-detail?ReleaseID=2521


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Military Parade
> 
> American voters disapprove 61 - 26 percent of President Donald Trump's plan for a military parade. Every listed party, gender, education, age and racial group disapproves except Republicans, who approve 58 - 24 percent.
> 
> ...



*Look at you !*
*The Democratic shill for Poo !*


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Since t has shown a government policy behavior that makes sense only if we believe that he acts on the suggestions of  the last person to talk to him, who do you suppose put the idea of increasing tariffs on steel and aluminum into his mind?


Hold your calls -- we have a winner!

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/white-house/trump-was-angry-unglued-when-he-started-trade-war-officials-n852641?cid=sm_npd_nn_tw_ma

Trump, the two officials said, was angry and gunning for a fight, and he chose a trade war, spurred on by Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross and Peter Navarro, the White House director for trade — and against longstanding advice from his economic chair Gary Cohn and Treasury Secretary Steve Mnuchin.

Ross had already invited steel and aluminum executives to the White House for an 11 a.m. meeting on Thursday.​


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Hold your calls -- we have a winner!
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/white-house/trump-was-angry-unglued-when-he-started-trade-war-officials-n852641?cid=sm_npd_nn_tw_ma
> 
> ...



*Jackass......look past the trees.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Military Parade
> 
> American voters disapprove 61 - 26 percent of President Donald Trump's plan for a military parade. Every listed party, gender, education, age and racial group disapproves except Republicans, who approve 58 - 24 percent.
> 
> ...


I think it would be a good idea, especially if it pissed liberals off.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> I guess you didn't read what I linked the last time you tried that, so here is a nugget from that link --
> 
> A Treasury Department study on the impact of tax bills since 1940, first released in 2006 and later updated, found that the 1981 tax cut reduced revenues by $208 billion in its first four years. (These figures are rendered in constant 2012 dollars.) The tax reform act of 1986, which was designed to be revenue neutral, reduced revenues by less than $1 billion four years after enactment.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2015/04/10/rand-pauls-claim-that-reagans-tax-cuts-produced-more-revenue-and-tens-of-millions-of-jobs/?utm_term=.9f31a28de12d​


Shall I repost the treasury numbers?
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=15&ved=0ahUKEwjtxpHoz87ZAhUF2WMKHYe_CLgQFgiCATAO&url=https://taxfoundation.org/federal-tax-revenue-source-1934-2018/&usg=AOvVaw2s3Gu_26tTuEe-JumDMZEG


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Shall I repost the treasury numbers?
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=15&ved=0ahUKEwjtxpHoz87ZAhUF2WMKHYe_CLgQFgiCATAO&url=https://taxfoundation.org/federal-tax-revenue-source-1934-2018/&usg=AOvVaw2s3Gu_26tTuEe-JumDMZEG


Why bother?


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Shall I repost the treasury numbers?
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=15&ved=0ahUKEwjtxpHoz87ZAhUF2WMKHYe_CLgQFgiCATAO&url=https://taxfoundation.org/federal-tax-revenue-source-1934-2018/&usg=AOvVaw2s3Gu_26tTuEe-JumDMZEG


Tax Foundation.org is not "the treasury".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Tax Foundation.org is not "the treasury".


The numbers are the numbers.
Feel free to post them.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Shall I repost the treasury numbers?
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=15&ved=0ahUKEwjtxpHoz87ZAhUF2WMKHYe_CLgQFgiCATAO&url=https://taxfoundation.org/federal-tax-revenue-source-1934-2018/&usg=AOvVaw2s3Gu_26tTuEe-JumDMZEG



*Spola is a LIAR.....on this Forum and 99.9% sure he's like this in person also...*
*Look who he kept company with at his house.....*
*Former disgraced Mayor of San Diego......Filthy Filner.*


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The numbers are the numbers.
> Feel free to post them.


In opinion editorials for the _New York Times_, economist Paul Krugman has characterized the Tax Foundation as "not a reliable source" while criticizing a report by the Tax Foundation comparing corporate tax rates in the United States to those in other countries.[54] Krugman has also accused the Tax Foundation of "deliberate fraud" in connection with a report it issued concerning the American Jobs Act.[55] The Tax Foundation has published various responses to Krugman's criticisms.[56][57]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tax_Foundation​
Please  continue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> In opinion editorials for the _New York Times_, economist Paul Krugman has characterized the Tax Foundation as "not a reliable source" while criticizing a report by the Tax Foundation comparing corporate tax rates in the United States to those in other countries.[54] Krugman has also accused the Tax Foundation of "deliberate fraud" in connection with a report it issued concerning the American Jobs Act.[55] The Tax Foundation has published various responses to Krugman's criticisms.[56][57]
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tax_Foundation​
> Please  continue.


I can post the numbers from the government, as can you.
Instead, you refer to an "opinion piece" by Paul Krugman. 
E-rronious.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=25&ved=0ahUKEwj_yJKg6c7ZAhVKxmMKHXdMCg8QFgjaATAY&url=http://time.com/82592/80-years-of-federal-revenue-in-one-chart/&usg=AOvVaw3xyUJJjBjmrE2RpUQhIAHi


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Spola is a LIAR.....on this Forum and 99.9% sure he's like this in person also...*
> *Look who he kept company with at his house.....*
> *Former disgraced Mayor of San Diego......Filthy Filner.*


Disgusting.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Spola is a LIAR.....on this Forum and 99.9% sure he's like this in person also...*
> *Look who he kept company with at his house.....*
> *Former disgraced Mayor of San Diego......Filthy Filner.*


Wait.. what? Tell me that's not true.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Spola is a LIAR.....on this Forum and 99.9% sure he's like this in person also...*
> *Look who he kept company with at his house.....*
> *Former disgraced Mayor of San Diego......Filthy Filner.*


Still hanging on to a story you made up? Where are you at on pizza gate and Jade Helm these days? If you people weren't so pitiful you would be just a joke, as it is, it almost seems cruel pointing out your frailties.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still hanging on to a story you made up? Where are you at on pizza gate and Jade Helm these days? If you people weren't so pitiful you would be just a joke, as it is, it almost seems cruel pointing out your frailties.


I'm curious to know where that came from, since it comes up every year or so.  Neither my wife nor I know Filner or ever lived in a jurisdiction where we could have voted for him.  In his early Congressional career, he sponsored a bill to give veteran's status to Filipino guerrillas who had fought with the US forces against Japan in WWII.  My wife's uncle is one such person - that's the limit of our relationship as far as I know it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm curious to know where that came from, since it comes up every year or so.  Neither my wife nor I know Filner or ever lived in a jurisdiction where we could have voted for him.  In his early Congressional career, he sponsored a bill to give veteran's status to Filipino guerrillas who had fought with the US forces against Japan in WWII.  My wife's uncle is one such person - that's the limit of our relationship as far as I know it.


They don't need any reason to make BS up, it's all they got so it's what they do. We use to have one drunk at the end of the bar muttering to himself about the end is nigh and shouting out nutter catch phrases, now we have a few.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm curious to know where that came from, since it comes up every year or so.  Neither my wife nor I know Filner or ever lived in a jurisdiction where we could have voted for him.  In his early Congressional career, he sponsored a bill to give veteran's status to Filipino guerrillas who had fought with the US forces against Japan in WWII.  My wife's uncle is one such person - that's the limit of our relationship as far as I know it.


Was as filthy in person as he seems?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still hanging on to a story you made up? Where are you at on pizza gate and Jade Helm these days? If you people weren't so pitiful you would be just a joke, as it is, it almost seems cruel pointing out your frailties.


I will side with nono, OBVI.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They don't need any reason to make BS up, it's all they got so it's what they do. We use to have one drunk at the end of the bar muttering to himself about the end is nigh and shouting out nutter catch phrases, now we have a few.


You are one to talk union boy, you motherfuckers have been making shit up for the last 2 years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm curious to know where that came from, since it comes up every year or so.  Neither my wife nor I know Filner or ever lived in a jurisdiction where we could have voted for him.  In his early Congressional career, he sponsored a bill to give veteran's status to Filipino guerrillas who had fought with the US forces against Japan in WWII.  My wife's uncle is one such person - that's the limit of our relationship as far as I know it.


Maybe you should swear your wife in and then ask her.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They don't need any reason to make BS up, it's all they got so it's what they do. We use to have one drunk at the end of the bar muttering to himself about the end is nigh and shouting out nutter catch phrases, now we have a few.


Pot calling kettle black....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pot calling kettle black....


Yes, yes the old I know you are but what am I defense, sure, got it.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will side with nono, OBVI.


You admit that? Ha! You just ended your career on here, fool.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes the old I know you are but what am I defense, sure, got it.


Unfortunately for the rest of us, that's all you understand you fuck wad....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Unfortunately for the rest of us, that's all you understand you fuck wad....


Yeah, nice try bozo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, nice try bozo.


I got you bozo hangin' you ignorant jackass....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I got you bozo hangin' you ignorant jackass....


Ah, go meet Shooter at the Sizzler for some grub, Donald.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You admit that? Ha! You just ended your career on here, fool.


You have already shown what a nut you are, Hillary supporting loser, OBVI.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have already shown what a nut you are, Hillary supporting loser, OBVI.


You and 4ns! The team!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah, go meet Shooter at the Sizzler for some grub, Donald.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are one to talk union boy, you motherfuckers have been making shit up for the last 2 years.


Name something made up as you refer to it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Name something made up as you refer to it?


Something about Hillary, donald trump and the little know facts you promote about Santa Ana winds.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Something about Hillary, donald trump and the little know facts you promote about Santa Ana winds.


His dad, the firearms dealer, drove him in a tank to the rodeo, where he got a buckle for tank rop'n.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Something about Hillary, donald trump and the little know facts you promote about Santa Ana winds.


So nothing, yet again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> His dad, the firearms dealer, drove him in a tank to the rodeo, where he got a buckle for tank rop'n.


Watch yourself or I will start telling you about my Civil War memorabilia collection . . . did I mention I've collected coins since I was 8?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Maybe I should start a "Rat's Burrow" thread to bore the living daylights outta all ya all?


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Wait.. what? Tell me that's not true.


*It's True.....and he admitted it on the old forum....*
*Now he will deny it because of the absence of the old Forum. *


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2018)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 176777, member: 1707"

Still hanging on to a story you made up? 
*Really, now why would I associate this 70 year old Goofball in the*
*Poway area that posts his property thefts from a local golf course*
* with Filthy Filner...Huh ?*
*Because Spola brought Filner up and the association he has with him....*
*Now wait for his denial.....*

Where are you at on pizza gate and Jade Helm these days? 
*John Podesta's reputation speaks for it's self.*
*The Jade Helm principle was used to train troops on DOMESTIC warfare.*

If you people weren't so pitiful you would be just a joke, as it is, it almost seems cruel pointing out your frailties.

*You go to the local Pub to belly up and Pontificate Lies .....*
*That's cruel to the other patrons.*
/QUOTE


*Now let's discuss your denial of the association Iron Workers have *
*with Steel Workers......*
*Come on Adam Schiff for Brains lets hear some good ole Saturday*
*afternoon spin !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe I should start a "Rat's Burrow" thread to bore the living daylights outta all ya all?


*Do it................*

*Post " All Things Rat "......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Watch yourself or I will start telling you about my Civil War memorabilia collection . . . did I mention I've collected coins since I was 8?


*If that's the TRUTH that's a plus....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm curious to know where that came from, since it comes up every year or so.  Neither my wife nor I know Filner or ever lived in a jurisdiction where we could have voted for him.  In his early Congressional career, he sponsored a bill to give veteran's status to Filipino guerrillas who had fought with the US forces against Japan in WWII.  My wife's uncle is one such person - that's the limit of our relationship as far as I know it.


*You never had a " dinner " party at your house for Filner.....I new you would lie.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You admit that? Ha! You just ended your career on here, fool.


*How does it end a " Career " here.....*
*Oh....let's see. You receive financial compensation from George Soros outlets to*
*post shit. Figures a worthless Lying Ambulance chaser would saddle up with a*
*Jewish Hungarian Nazi scum who threw his " People " under the Bus.*

*A " Career " .....what a Ballsack.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2018)

Tick-tock, tick-tock . . . how much time on the impeachment clock?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You never had a " dinner " party at your house for Filner.....I new you would lie.*







It was a great dinner party.  I now because I was there.  I new many of the guests.  Held in a park.  Sunny day.  Here's a rare archive video of the event.


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> It was a great dinner party.  I now because I was there.  I new many of the guests.  Held in a park.  Sunny day.  Here's a rare archive video of the event.


*I know what Spola the " Thief " posted....*

*You know all of what you've posted.....most of it is crude and rude...*
*Not to mention you have a fixation due to your shrinking gherkin... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2018)

United States Senator Marco Rubio defended former NFL quarterback Colin Kaepernick on Monday afternoon, and told TMZ Sports that he thinks Kaepernick should be on an NFL roster.

“Look, I support his right to stand for what he does,” Rubio told TMZ. “I don’t agree with what he did, but I support his right to do it. But if we’re just talking football … there aren’t 63 better quarterbacks in the world.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> United States Senator Marco Rubio defended former NFL quarterback Colin Kaepernick on Monday afternoon, and told TMZ Sports that he thinks Kaepernick should be on an NFL roster.
> 
> “Look, I support his right to stand for what he does,” Rubio told TMZ. “I don’t agree with what he did, but I support his right to do it. But if we’re just talking football … there aren’t 63 better quarterbacks in the world.”


"Stand for what he does".
Lol.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe I should start a "Rat's Burrow" thread to bore the living daylights outta all ya all?


What a traffic jam that would create.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What a traffic jam that would create.


Best if he just piggy backs on espola's choo-choo train thread.
That way he can refer to himself and espola as "we", and it'll almost make sense.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Stand for what he does".
> Lol.


That just cost him big time at the ballot box, first the gangbang of 8 and now this, just goes to show politicians rarely change their spots.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe I should start a "Rat's Burrow" thread to bore the living daylights outta all ya all?


Way too late, you have been boring the living daylights out of us for years.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> United States Senator Marco Rubio defended former NFL quarterback Colin Kaepernick on Monday afternoon, and told TMZ Sports that he thinks Kaepernick should be on an NFL roster.
> 
> “Look, I support his right to stand for what he does,” Rubio told TMZ. “I don’t agree with what he did, but I support his right to do it. But if we’re just talking football … there aren’t 63 better quarterbacks in the world.”


The NFL and the Players Coalition finalized a partnership Monday that dedicates close to $90 million for efforts and programs combating social inequality, NFL Network's Jim Trotter reported.

The partnership aims to work closely with players, teams and other groups in a new and expanded community improvement program that was agreed to in principle during the Fall League Meeting. The formal agreement comes after NFL team owners voted during the Annual League Meeting in March to implement a local matching funds component to the social justice initiative with the Players Coalition.

The initiative comes in response to player demonstrations during the national anthem before games last season. NFL owners and players, who formed the Players Coalition, met during the Fall League Meeting in October to discuss social issues important to players. The Players Coalition, which was co-founded by Malcolm Jenkins and Anquan Boldin last year, has worked closely with the NFL to address those issues.

In January, the NFL, in conjunction with the Players Coalition, launched the Let's Listen Togethercampaign to highlight efforts made by teams and players in their local communities.

The subject of player protests during the national anthem will be among the topics discussed at the Spring League Meeting in Atlanta this week, NFL Network's Judy Battista reported.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The NFL and the Players Coalition finalized a partnership Monday that dedicates close to $90 million for efforts and programs combating social inequality, NFL Network's Jim Trotter reported.
> 
> The partnership aims to work closely with players, teams and other groups in a new and expanded community improvement program that was agreed to in principle during the Fall League Meeting. The formal agreement comes after NFL team owners voted during the Annual League Meeting in March to implement a local matching funds component to the social justice initiative with the Players Coalition.
> 
> ...


Just another nail in the NFLs coffin.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just another nail in the NFLs coffin.


Why because a few nutters disapprove? That's the new seal of excellence moving forward. Nutters are on their way back into hiding.


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why because a few nutters disapprove? That's the new seal of excellence moving forward. Nutters are on their way back into hiding.



*The Girdled Rodent.......Your Buddy Robert Mueller is going to *
*JAIL.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The NFL and the Players Coalition finalized a partnership Monday that dedicates close to $90 million for efforts and programs combating social inequality, NFL Network's Jim Trotter reported.
> 
> The partnership aims to work closely with players, teams and other groups in a new and expanded community improvement program that was agreed to in principle during the Fall League Meeting. The formal agreement comes after NFL team owners voted during the Annual League Meeting in March to implement a local matching funds component to the social justice initiative with the Players Coalition.
> 
> ...


Define combating social inequality.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2018)

Three times since World War II, Big Ideas have seized the political discourse and driven policy experts to the sidelines: during the Red Scare of the early Cold War; during the entry to the Vietnam War, with its talk off democracy and dominos; and at the onset of the Iraq War. Each time, framing concepts rooted in Big Ideas turned complex foreign policy challenges into undifferentiated, apocalyptic threats to the nation’s very existence. Professionals and area experts were excluded from the debate if they diverged from the patriotic consensus, and the mainstream institutions and publications that could have opposed the rush to simplification were either silent or instead provided an echo chamber for the dominant narrative.

https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-05-22/wisdom-on-trump-russia-from-an-fbi-asset?utm_source=yahoo&utm_medium=bd&utm_campaign=headline&cmpId=yhoo.headline&yptr=yahoo


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Three times since World War II, Big Ideas have seized the political discourse and driven policy experts to the sidelines: during the Red Scare of the early Cold War; during the entry to the Vietnam War, with its talk off democracy and dominos; and at the onset of the Iraq War. Each time, framing concepts rooted in Big Ideas turned complex foreign policy challenges into undifferentiated, apocalyptic threats to the nation’s very existence. Professionals and area experts were excluded from the debate if they diverged from the patriotic consensus, and the mainstream institutions and publications that could have opposed the rush to simplification were either silent or instead provided an echo chamber for the dominant narrative.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-05-22/wisdom-on-trump-russia-from-an-fbi-asset?utm_source=yahoo&utm_medium=bd&utm_campaign=headline&cmpId=yhoo.headline&yptr=yahoo


*Bloomberg a Liberal who has a Liberal rag, that you just cut n pasted......*

*Do you ever think for yourself.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Bloomberg a Liberal who has a Liberal rag, that you just cut n pasted......*
> 
> *Do you ever think for yourself.....*


I wont answer for him, but no.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Three times since World War II, Big Ideas have seized the political discourse and driven policy experts to the sidelines: during the Red Scare of the early Cold War; during the entry to the Vietnam War, with its talk off democracy and dominos; and at the onset of the Iraq War. Each time, framing concepts rooted in Big Ideas turned complex foreign policy challenges into undifferentiated, apocalyptic threats to the nation’s very existence. Professionals and area experts were excluded from the debate if they diverged from the patriotic consensus, and the mainstream institutions and publications that could have opposed the rush to simplification were either silent or instead provided an echo chamber for the dominant narrative.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-05-22/wisdom-on-trump-russia-from-an-fbi-asset?utm_source=yahoo&utm_medium=bd&utm_campaign=headline&cmpId=yhoo.headline&yptr=yahoo


I'd ask you to explain the above had you read it. But you still haven't defined combating social inequality


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2018)

The national GOP is a party of exclusion and litmus tests, dominated on social issues by the religious right, with zero discernible outreach by the national party to anyone who doesn’t fit neatly within its parameters. Instead, the GOP has extended itself to its fringe . . .

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/michael-smerconish/for-me-the-party-is-over_b_470793.html

Today the GOP has become a danger to our democracy and values.

https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/6/20/17482826/family-separations-border-gop-steve-schmidt-leaves

 “Vote against the GOP this November,”

http://fortune.com/2018/06/22/george-will-leaves-republican-party-donald-trump/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The national GOP is a party of exclusion and litmus tests, dominated on social issues by the religious right, with zero discernible outreach by the national party to anyone who doesn’t fit neatly within its parameters. Instead, the GOP has extended itself to its fringe . . .
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/michael-smerconish/for-me-the-party-is-over_b_470793.html
> 
> ...


MAGA.


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2018)

*




*

*Poor Poor Rodent....all these hours of Democratic Lying is *
*ruining his " Coat "....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2018)

" . . . adhering to the enemies of the United States, *giving* them *aid and comfort*, shall be treason."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> " . . . adhering to the enemies of the United States, *giving* them *aid and comfort*, shall be treason."


You want it so bad it hurts, dont it..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You want it so bad it hurts, dont it..


17


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> " . . . adhering to the enemies of the United States, *giving* them *aid and comfort*, shall be treason."


Busy removing all doubt.......


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Busy removing all doubt.......


By quoting The Constitution?


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By quoting The Constitution?


*You do not understand the Constitution !*
*If  YOU did you would NOT take the stupid*
*lame lemming positions you take.....*

*The Constitution is considered by many to be*
*a living body of work.*

*Your " Golden Boy " mentor Bath House Barry*
*stepped all over the Constitution during his *
*eight years of failure.*

*Now what !!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You do not understand the Constitution !*
> *If  YOU did you would NOT take the stupid*
> *lame lemming positions you take.....*
> 
> ...


I'm quite sure you have evidence to back your assertions, go ahead, back up what you say.


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm quite sure you have evidence to back your assertions, go ahead, back up what you say.


*Eight years of failure and at least multiple times each year....*

*If you don't believe the TRUTH then to bad so sad.....look it up !*

*We are in the midst of a Coup d'eta led by Deep State Criminals *
*and you want me to reteach you 11/12 th grade Government/Econ.....*
*Dude you should have paid attention then or reeducate yourself.....*
*Then you will see what he did......*

*The picture below wasn't painted for the fuck of it.....it was done to*
*send a message....!*

*




*

*He is a devious man !*
*Now he's down in South Africa stirring the POT BIG time....*
*Backing the Thug Julius Malema.....*

*Do some research Rodent....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Eight years of failure and at least multiple times each year....*
> 
> *If you don't believe the TRUTH then to bad so sad.....look it up !*
> 
> ...


So once again you got nothing, except a painting . . . by the way that it's not a good likeness. Maybe you could come up with something, anything that Obama did un-Constitutional? I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So once again you got nothing, except a painting . . . by the way that it's not a good likeness. Maybe you could come up with something, anything that Obama did un-Constitutional? I won't hold my breath.


I thought you had to be an American citizen to be POTUS?


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So once again you got nothing, except a painting . . . by the way that it's not a good likeness. Maybe you could come up with something, anything that Obama did un-Constitutional? I won't hold my breath.


*You should forfeit your Iron Worker Pension for supporting a *
*Criminal for eight years....think about it, it will help clear up your*
*guilty conscience .....*
*I'm surprised you know what he looks like, your heads been up his ass for eight plus years.....*
*You know what he's done, the current POTUS has just about reversed everything.*
*Almost like he was never there......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2018)

As President Donald Trump's legal team continued its will-he-or-won't-he dance this week on a sit-down interview with special counsel Robert Mueller, a federal judge in Washington issued a tome on why Mueller's appointment was rock-solid in the first place.

Chief Judge Beryl Howell's decision is not entirely novel; it falls in line with two other district court judges in DC and Virginia who have rejected challenges to Mueller's appointment. But her robust analysis guts a potential avenue for Trump's defense team at a critical time, as the President calls for the probe to end, his lawyers continue to negotiate over the scope of an interview, and speculation mounts about whether Mueller will ultimately serve Trump with a subpoena to testify.

https://www.wsls.com/news/politics/as-questions-swirl-over-trump-interview-judge-guts-potential-defense-strategy


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 5, 2018)

https://twitter.com/IndivisibleNet/status/1025910497332289536?s=20


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By quoting The Constitution?


I'll quote the Declaration...
...all men are created equal...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2018)

https://t.co/yfIeH2bgyy


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/yfIeH2bgyy


OOUUUUCCCHHHAAAA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/yfIeH2bgyy


*Say my name bitch ! - YouTube*
▶ 0:15





Similar


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2018)

*The Democrats and Rhinos have been seeding this country for quite awhile *
*to create a Civil War, the move today by the Five Tech Giants plus*
*various other Media/Message platforms to ban Alex Jones " Info Wars "*
*was the gut punch to " Freedom of Speech "....Now I don't watch *
*nor agree with his crazy talk, but what they did today was quite *
*literally :*

*A. Banning the Freedom of Speech thru the Collusion of Big Business.*
*B. Direct interference with the Voting going on Today by intimidation.*
*C. Sending a Direct message to Conservatives that Our Freedom of Speech *
*will no longer be allowed on their Private platforms....*

*If that is the case then Conservatives need to ban together at this VERY*
*moment and completely stop using every platform that did this...*
*That would eliminate well over 50 % of their advertising income along *
*with Various sub platforms that derive income from traffic....*
*Just as I stated about the NFL and their " Thug " players, hit them*
*where it hurts the most....when the revenue disappears they will not*
*Kowtow to the Democrat/Rhinos backroom demands !*

*This is a Moment in History that will NOT be forgotten, I've been telling*
*this small Forum and others that it's going to happen and this is how *
*they will try to stifle communication and FREEDOM of SPEECH !*

*All the Police and Fire communications are now blocked from public *
*access /listening as of a couple of months ago across the Nation.*
*It was a slow build for the last two years and now they have basically*
*completed it.*

*When you start the process of limiting FREE SPEECH, that's when the *
*shit is going to hit the fan very soon !*
*Too much corruption has been exposed in Washington DC and the only*
*way to stop this MASSIVE Movement is to stop FREEDOM of SPEECH !*

*Wait til they ban the President from Twitter, that's when you will know*
*it's in full swing !*

*Laugh all you want Democrats, but you are now playing with REAL FIRE !!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The Democrats and Rhinos have been seeding this country for quite awhile *
> *to create a Civil War, the move today by the Five Tech Giants plus*
> *various other Media/Message platforms to ban Alex Jones " Info Wars "*
> *was the gut punch to " Freedom of Speech "....Now I don't watch *
> ...


Its called fascism.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

Impeach now and avoid the rush.


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Impeach now and avoid the rush.



*Please list the " Impeachable " offenses " Our " POTUS has committed....*

*This is a once in a great while honest question to you Mr " Whoever "...*

*Take your time and be honest with your answers.....*

*Go on and give it a shot !*

*A.*
*B.*
*C.*
*D.*
*E.*

*Etc.....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The Democrats and Rhinos have been seeding this country for quite awhile *
> *to create a Civil War, the move today by the Five Tech Giants plus*
> *various other Media/Message platforms to ban Alex Jones " Info Wars "*
> *was the gut punch to " Freedom of Speech "....Now I don't watch *
> ...


Funny, I was watching Blue Bloods last night and the episode was covering this subject, Freedom of Speech. I have no idea what Info Wars is but sounds as if they are trying to sensor it. It's a slippery slope if that happens.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Please list the " Impeachable " offenses " Our " POTUS has committed....*
> 
> *This is a once in a great while honest question to you Mr " Whoever "...*
> 
> ...


https://www.needtoimpeach.com/impeachable-offenses/


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.needtoimpeach.com/impeachable-offenses/



*All ten are False.....*

*Please don't be offended because I just pointed out the TRUTH to your*
*Cut n Paste falsehoods.*

*" OUR " POTUS has committed NO Impeachable Offenses since occupying *
*the White House....NONE !*

*Everything you Cut n Pasted is fabricated falsehoods....*

*Now do yourself a favor and look up REAL Impeachable Offenses for removing *
*a President from Office.....*

*Once you have done that, take the precedents required for REAL Impeachment*
*and apply them to what you Cut n Pasted.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *All ten are False.....*
> 
> *Please don't be offended because I just pointed out the TRUTH to your*
> *Cut n Paste falsehoods.*
> ...


Are you sure about that?


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you sure about that?



*Sure as the Sun will rise tomorrow.*

*Of course you have the Freedom of the Forum to display a *
*" Compelling " argument that counters my statement.*


----------



## messy (Feb 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Funny, I was watching Blue Bloods last night and the episode was covering this subject, Freedom of Speech. I have no idea what Info Wars is but sounds as if they are trying to sensor it. It's a slippery slope if that happens.


You don’t know what Info Wars is?! You don’t know who Alex Jones is? Do you know that you can’t shout “fire” in a crowded theater if there is no fire, even though we have freedom of speech?


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Funny, I was watching Blue Bloods last night and the episode was covering this subject, Freedom of Speech. I have no idea what Info Wars is but sounds as if they are trying to sensor it. It's a slippery slope if that happens.


Ignoramus.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> You don’t know what Info Wars is?! You don’t know who Alex Jones is? Do you know that you can’t shout “fire” in a crowded theater if there is no fire, even though we have freedom of speech?


Don't know who he is but it sounds like you listen to him..


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Don't know who he is but it sounds like you listen to him..


Ignoramus.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> You don’t know what Info Wars is?! You don’t know who Alex Jones is? Do you know that you can’t shout “fire” in a crowded theater if there is no fire, even though we have freedom of speech?


Anyone, in here anyways, that claims to not know who Alex Jones is or what infowars is, is lying there ass off for no reason . . . kinda like t seems to do all the time. I guess nutters just lie sometimes because that's just what they do.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 19, 2019)

If not now, when?

2020, that’s when. After it’s too late to draft Kasich or Romney. And it’s Pence that is the sacrificial lamb.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> If not now, when?
> 
> 2020, that’s when. After it’s too late to draft Kasich or Romney. And it’s Pence that is the sacrificial lamb.


The conservative viewpoint is more monkey butt and less American exceptionalism.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The conservative viewpoint is more monkey butt and less American exceptionalism.


Tell us how you really feel whiskers.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

messy said:


> You don’t know what Info Wars is?! You don’t know who Alex Jones is? Do you know that you can’t shout “fire” in a crowded theater if there is no fire, even though we have freedom of speech?


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Anyone, in here anyways, that claims to not know who Alex Jones is or what infowars is, is lying there ass off for no reason . . . kinda like t seems to do all the time. I guess nutters just lie sometimes because that's just what they do.


*Like your admissions of NOT watching " so called " conservative outlets such as FOX NEWS....*


*




*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Ignoramus.


Now we know where your son gets it from.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you sure about that?


Patch up your net before you restart drag mode.


----------



## Nonononono (May 18, 2019)

Before Racist Joe starts his campaign of smear.  Before numbnuts goes, well, nuts.  You heard it here first. 

Rep. Amash is a piece of shit coward, rat, turn coat, so called Republican, RINO, cross dressing scum.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 19, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Before Racist Joe starts his campaign of smear.  Before numbnuts goes, well, nuts.  You heard it here first.
> 
> Rep. Amash is a piece of shit coward, rat, turn coat, so called Republican, RINO, cross dressing scum.


Lotsa first from you people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2019)

Exceptions for rape and incest? What effing liberal radical leftist came up with that kinda BS?!?!?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exceptions for rape and incest? What effing liberal radical leftist came up with that kinda BS?!?!?


Bovine Scatology has been the backbone of the Mueller investigation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exceptions for rape and incest? What effing liberal radical leftist came up with that kinda BS?!?!?


Choose life.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Choose life.


But, be free to choo$e.  Let government mandate liberty and justice for all.  Not funding for PP.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But, be free to choo$e.  Let government mandate liberty and justice for all.  Not funding for PP.


Coat hangers and kitchen knives it is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Coat hangers and kitchen knives it is.


Abstinence is a choice too.
Just ask husker's wife.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Abstinence is a choice too.
> Just ask husker's wife.


Shouldn't a good Christian like you be in church this morning?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Coat hangers and kitchen knives it is.


But sex before that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Shouldn't a good Christian like you be in church this morning?


Not if you go for the other 6 days of the week....Pharisee.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Shouldn't a good Christian like you be in church this morning?


I have been preaching to my parishioners.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have been preaching to my parishioners.


Rat's dad is a climate evangelista.
Very pious.
Very, very, in tune with mother climate.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Abstinence is a choice too.
> Just ask husker's wife.


What's his name?


----------



## Nonononono (May 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bovine Scatology has been the backbone of the Mueller investigation.


Yet you have not read the report, true?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 19, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Yet you have not read the report, true?


I did.  Didn’t see the part about how many votes were stolen from Hillary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Rat's dad is a climate evangelista.
> Very pious.
> Very, very, in tune with mother climate.


They need validation from somewhere.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's his name?


Wez.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Rat's dad is a climate evangelista.
> Very pious.
> Very, very, in tune with mother climate.


Pharisee of Pharisees he is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have been preaching to my parishioners.


Amen brother!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Coat hangers and kitchen knives it is.


Oh Kermit.


----------



## Nonononono (May 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Before Racist Joe starts his campaign of smear.  Before numbnuts goes, well, nuts.  You heard it here first.
> 
> Rep. Amash is a piece of shit coward, rat, turn coat, so called Republican, RINO, cross dressing scum.


Did I say Amash is a cross dresser?  I meant to say nono is a cross dresser.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Did I say Amash is a cross dresser?  I meant to say nono is a cross dresser.


 . . . judging by his posts it goes much deeper than that as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . judging by his posts it goes much deeper than that as well.


Your wife wishes.


----------



## Nonononono (May 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bovine Scatology has been the backbone of the Mueller investigation.





Nonononono said:


> Yet you have not read the report, true?





Bruddah IZ said:


> I did.  Didn’t see the part about how many votes were stolen from Hillary.


If you really did read it, you’d agree that  contrary to Barr’s portrayal, Mueller’s report reveals that President Trump engaged in specific actions and a pattern of behavior they meet the threshold for impeachment.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Before Racist Joe starts his campaign of smear.  Before numbnuts goes, well, nuts.  You heard it here first.
> 
> Rep. Amash is a piece of shit coward, rat, turn coat, so called Republican, RINO, cross dressing scum.


Justin Amash Gets Primary Challenger After Impeachment Stand
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/05/20/amash-primary-challenger-trump-impeachment&ved=2ahUKEwi4i76-5qriAhUPQq0KHfFYAKEQlO8DMAd6BAgJECE&usg=AOvVaw0XnP_FKFjQrpH6Pu83JbWG


----------



## Nonononono (May 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Justin Amash Gets Primary Challenger After Impeachment Stand
> 4 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/05/20/amash-primary-challenger-trump-impeachment&ved=2ahUKEwi4i76-5qriAhUPQq0KHfFYAKEQlO8DMAd6BAgJECE&usg=AOvVaw0XnP_FKFjQrpH6Pu83JbWG


As so Racist Joe’s trashing of a Freedom Caucus Republican, who’s balls just dropped from their tighty whitey sphincter pouch, begins.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> As so Racist Joe’s trashing of a Freedom Caucus Republican, who’s balls just dropped from their tighty whitey sphincter pouch, begins.


His balls just went back into his throat.


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . judging by his posts it goes much deeper than that as well.


*Your judgements appear to be comparing others posts*
*with your past fantasies....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Before Racist Joe starts his campaign of smear.  Before numbnuts goes, well, nuts.  You heard it here first.
> 
> Rep. Amash is a piece of shit coward, rat, turn coat, so called Republican, RINO, cross dressing scum.





Bruddah IZ said:


> Lotsa first from you people.





Sheriff Joe said:


> Justin Amash Gets Primary Challenger After Impeachment Stand
> 4 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/05/20/amash-primary-challenger-trump-impeachment&ved=2ahUKEwi4i76-5qriAhUPQq0KHfFYAKEQlO8DMAd6BAgJECE&usg=AOvVaw0XnP_FKFjQrpH6Pu83JbWG


Tough to take in, my being right.  Amirite or amirite?

Any consolation, this was low hanging fruit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> If you really did read it, you’d agree that  contrary to Barr’s portrayal, Mueller’s report reveals that President Trump engaged in specific actions and a pattern of behavior they meet the threshold for impeachment.


If you really read it, you would quote the specific actions  and patterns of behavior and the threshold that was met in Mueller’s report.  So I ask again, how many votes were stolen from Hillary?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Tough to take in, my being right.  Amirite or amirite?
> 
> Any consolation, this was low hanging fruit.


Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## Nonononono (May 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If you really read it, you would quote the specific actions  and patterns of behavior and the threshold that was met in Mueller’s report.  So I ask again, how many votes were stolen from Hillary?


I not only read it, I annotated my copy with notes.  Cite any page, and if I wrote notes on that page, I will gladly attach a photo of the page here.  Can you do the same?

Most of my notes were in volume II, where Trump obstructed justice in 11 of the 12 subsections analyzed.


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Tough to take in, my being right.  Amirite or amirite?
> 
> Any consolation, this was low hanging *fruit*.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Tough to take in, my being right.  Amirite or amirite?
> 
> Any consolation, this was low hanging fruit.


Right about what? I never heard.of this.dude before.


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Right about what? I never heard.of this.dude before.


----------



## Nonononono (May 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Right about what? I never heard.of this.dude before.


I posted the enormously obvious observation that you would inevitably begin posting smear pieces about this obscure congressman since he calls for impeachment of your love child, baby Trump.  You started your campaign earlier today.

Carry on.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I not only read it, I annotated my copy with notes.  Cite any page, and if I wrote notes on that page, I will gladly attach a photo of the page here.  Can you do the same?
> 
> Most of my notes were in volume II, where Trump obstructed justice in 11 of the 12 subsections analyzed.


I’m waiting.


----------



## Nonononono (May 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I’m waiting.


For what?  You claim to have read the report.  Cite a page and if I annotated it, I’ll post a picture of it. Best to pick the juiciest pages in volume II.  Like where Sanders lies. Or McGahn refused to fire Mueller on Trump’s orders.  Plenty of that throughout.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> For what?  You claim to have read the report.  Cite a page and if I annotated it, I’ll post a picture of it. Best to pick the juiciest pages in volume II.  Like where Sanders lies. Or McGahn refused to fire Mueller on Trump’s orders.  Plenty of that throughout.


Poser


----------



## Nonononono (May 20, 2019)

I’m waiting.


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’m waiting.



https://d3i6fh83elv35t.cloudfront.net/static/2019/04/MuellerReport_searchable_compressed.pdf

*I'll bet you are....*


*




*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> https://d3i6fh83elv35t.cloudfront.net/static/2019/04/MuellerReport_searchable_compressed.pdf
> 
> *I'll bet you are....*
> 
> ...


Is it any wonder that the DNC computers were hacked given the movement of Secret and Top Secret information moved on unsecured servers?  And given the servers were unsecured, can we really assume the systems were hacked as opposed to the DNC server barn door being left wide open?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’m waiting.


Okay.....messy.


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is it any wonder that the DNC computers were hacked given the movement of Secret and Top Secret information moved on unsecured servers?  And given the servers were unsecured, can we really assume the systems were hacked as opposed to the DNC server barn door being left wide open?


Ass You Me


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is it any wonder that the DNC computers were hacked given the movement of Secret and Top Secret information moved on unsecured servers?  And given the servers were unsecured, can we really assume the systems were hacked as opposed to the DNC server barn door being left wide open?


Like t's phone? His daughters e-mails? t's conducting sensitive business in the dining room at Mar a Lago in front of the Chinese dictator? Lie t's secret talks with Putin? Kim Jong un? The way t quivers in fear around Putin I wouldn't doubt if he tells Putin whatever he wants to hear (good thing t don't know jack because he doesn't do security briefings and the ones he does are down with big picture book illustrations).


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’m waiting.


Honest opinion, okay?
Butty-Judge looks like alfred e neuman or not.

btw, love the new "make alfred great again" avatar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like t's phone? His daughters e-mails? t's conducting sensitive business in the dining room at Mar a Lago in front of the Chinese dictator? Lie t's secret talks with Putin? Kim Jong un? The way t quivers in fear around Putin I wouldn't doubt if he tells Putin whatever he wants to hear (good thing t don't know jack because he doesn't do security briefings and the ones he does are down with big picture book illustrations).


Top Secret info?


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Ass You Me


*Spola : Me ?*

*Poster : Yes You Ass You !*

*Spola : Me A Thief ?*

*Poster : Yes... Thief ...You Ass Me !*

*Spola : I'm Speechless.....*

*Forum : We Know !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> For what?  You claim to have read the report.  Cite a page and if I annotated it, I’ll post a picture of it. Best to pick the juiciest pages in volume II.  Like where Sanders lies. Or McGahn refused to fire Mueller on Trump’s orders.  Plenty of that throughout.


P 36


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2019)

*Hmmmm.....*

*Is Sen Chuck Schumer crying because POTUS wouldn't*
*let " Illegals " in the United States...*

*or*

*Is Sen Chuck Schumer crying because the Illegal that he " Cried " for*
*molested a young kid not even a month or so after he was admitted....*

*Hmmmm.....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> P 36


Finally.  Good boy.  However I’ve got no notes on that page. I can post a pic of it if you like. Just about Russian hacking of Clinton campaign to conspire with Trump.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Finally.  Good boy.  However I’ve got no notes on that page. I can post a pic of it if you like. Just about Russian hacking of Clinton campaign to conspire with Trump.


Go on.  Tell me how many votes were conspired.  Lol!! No picture required. Lmao!  Fries U! What a deal!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> For what?  You claim to have read the report.  Cite a page and if I annotated it, I’ll post a picture of it. Best to pick the juiciest pages in volume II.  Like where Sanders lies. Or McGahn refused to fire Mueller on Trump’s orders.  Plenty of that throughout.


P 61


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2019)

P 131


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> https://d3i6fh83elv35t.cloudfront.net/static/2019/04/MuellerReport_searchable_compressed.pdf
> 
> *I'll bet you are....*
> 
> ...


How many tax payer dollars were spent on this pile of crap?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2019)

P. 86.   Hillary’s dirt.  As if we needed a 2 year investigation to tell us about Hillary’s dirt.  Tell us A’ole Lima.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many tax payer dollars were spent on this pile of crap?


Lefties have no such concerns.  Hence their cries for impeachment.


----------



## Nonononono (May 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many tax payer dollars were spent on this pile of crap?


The running tab on taxpayers is currently $102,000,000 for your pile of crap to waste on playing golf rather than making America great again.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> The running tab on taxpayers is currently $102,000,000 for your pile of crap to waste on playing golf rather than making America great again.


The President's salary?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> The running tab on taxpayers is currently $102,000,000 for your pile of crap to waste on playing golf rather than making America great again.


It takes 6 straight years of QE supplied by the taxpayer to MAGA.  Fries U, what a deal!!


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> The running tab on taxpayers is currently $102,000,000 for your pile of crap to waste on playing golf rather than making America great again.


*Back to being your " Fantasy " pervert Tony Clifton again I see...*

*When will you learn Bob. When will you learn.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2019)

P 58. What a joke.


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2019)

*




*

*You shouda " Thank " before you " Drank "...Now the 
Crooks are gunna be below the " Plank ".....
*


*




*

*This is what is going to happen to ALL the Criminal Democrats...!*

*Don't scoff or Laugh...These are Treasonous offenses they have *
*committed !*

*The punishment is depicted above...*


----------



## Nonononono (May 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> P 58. What a joke.


Well at least now you’re reading it. 

Since each of your cites so far has been sequential, you certainly were not forthcoming earlier.

Obviously your earlier claim to having read it was a “slip of the tongue” as you’ll find out at page 72 of volume 2.

But you can chalk it up to being “in the heat of the moment.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Well at least now you’re reading it.
> 
> Since each of your cites so far has been sequential, you certainly were not forthcoming earlier.
> 
> ...


Same shit as the first report from 2017.  No tampering of votes. .....still


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Same shit as the first report from 2017.  No tampering of votes. .....yet.


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Well at least now you’re reading it.
> 
> Since each of your cites so far has been sequential, you certainly were not forthcoming earlier.
> 
> ...



*Sites*

*or*

*Cites*

*Which one is it....oh maybe comments is the word.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Sites*
> 
> *or*
> 
> ...


. . . or sights?


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . or sights?


*You view the " Sights " in your " Mirror " and project *
*them on this forum.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2019)

"Time waits for no one and it won't wait for" t


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2019)

It is obvious and everyone is well aware of what t said and the meaning thereof. Anyone who apologizes or makes excuses for what he said are just demeaning themselves and being complicit.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is obvious and everyone is well aware of what t said and the meaning thereof. Anyone who apologizes or makes excuses for what he said are just demeaning themselves and being complicit.


No matter how low t goes, there will be several posters here who will back him up, even if we ignore the throwaway troll accounts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> No matter how low t goes, there will be several posters here who will back him up, even if we ignore the throwaway troll accounts.


Its been crazy watching t surrogates attempt to spin t's comments. It truly is an emperor's new clothes situation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Time waits for no one and it won't wait for" t


Maybe you people can talk Hillary into running again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe you people can talk Hillary into running again.


You see that as t's best chance of staying out Leavenworth?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You see that as t's best chance of staying out Leavenworth?


Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Its been crazy watching t surrogates attempt to spin t's comments. It truly is an emperor's new clothes situation.


Lol!  Wrong emperor.


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> The running tab on taxpayers is currently $102,000,000 for
> your pile of crap to waste on playing golf rather than making
> America great again.


*Boo Hoo....poor poor " Bobby " ....*

*Wattsa Matta .....you run out of Ammo too....*

*Now it's just hostile posts....*

*I predicted this about YOU Democrats..... *
*You should all see a Doctor before TDS becomes *
*a well established STD that permanently *
*deforms your grey matter..............*

*You've been forewarned !*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Boo Hoo....poor poor " Bobby " ....*
> 
> *Wattsa Matta .....you run out of Ammo too....*
> 
> ...


You’re a month late and a dollar short, nimrod.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Time waits for no one and it won't wait for" t


Apparently it waited till 2016.  Hence your hate for America.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is obvious and everyone is well aware of what t said and the meaning thereof. Anyone who apologizes or makes excuses for what he said are just demeaning themselves and being complicit.


“.......impeach the mother-effer” —The Squad


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> No matter how low t goes, there will be several posters here who will back him up, even if we ignore the throwaway troll accounts.


Need a tissue?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

No one should be proud of what we are doing to human beings at the border. How many terrorist will develop from the border cages? Donald J Trump the main MS-13 recruiter. Again t makes problems he doesn't solve them.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one should be proud of what we are doing to human beings at the border. How many terrorist will develop from the border cages? Donald J Trump the main MS-13 recruiter. Again t makes problems he doesn't solve them.


Huspola you really should know better.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 9, 2019)

Just saying . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just saying . . .


Yes


----------



## nononono (Oct 9, 2019)

*Obama's hidden TRUTH is about to be exposed........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And he does it well, doesn't he?
> Do you know what it takes to impeach a president?


Yes.


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes.


*How's it feel to be thick.....*
*The " NO CHARGE " articles have not been sent....
*
*Your Criminally Corrupt Democratic Party is out of arrows.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2020)

Over the weekend, Republican Steve Schmidt, who ran John McCain's 2008 campaign for president, was interviewed on MSNBC.
In response to a very general question regarding the Trump Presidency, Mr. Schmidt spoke for two solid minutes and gave the most insightful and brutally honest response of what the Trump Presidency has done to our great country.
“Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And, I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And, he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And, there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness.”
"When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities.”
"It's just astonishing that this man is president of the United States. The man, the con man, from New York City. Many bankruptcies, failed businesses, a reality show, that branded him as something that he never was. A successful businessman. Well, he's the President of the United States now, and the man who said he would make the country great again. And he's brought death, suffering, and economic collapse on truly an epic scale."
"And, let's be clear. This isn't happening in every country around the world. This place. Our place. Our home. Our country. The United States. We are the epicenter. We are the place where you're the most likely to die from this disease. We're the ones with the most shattered economy. And we are, because of the fool that sits in the Oval Office behind the Resolute Desk.


----------

